# Naruto Chapter 592 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

Discuss away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 27, 2012)

kabuto either joins forces with the sauce or is beheaded


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2012)

i predict more crap


----------



## Sarry (Jun 27, 2012)

I hope Dan gets stabbed. He destroyed a good moment, where a named character might actually die....


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 27, 2012)

The same crap as ''Let's bulk up Tsunade and foreshadow her defeating Madara?''
The crap that would make you, me at the least, quit for some time?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2012)

UCHIHA HATE FUELED RASENGAN


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

bijuu bomb or rasengan by madara


----------



## Bringer (Jun 27, 2012)

Tsunade putting Madara in a headlock


----------



## Klue (Jun 27, 2012)

An epic jutsu from Madara.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 27, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> The same crap as ''Let's bulk up Tsunade and foreshadow her defeating Madara?''



It's gonna happen. :ho


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara puling out more stupid hax, I'd imagine.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara for FV.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 27, 2012)

I STILL PREDICT THAT SASUKE WILL CRY......


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara slaughters the 5 Kages.....

Brutally.....

Each and every one of them.....

Not even a single cell survives.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



One can hope and pray


----------



## vered (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara pulls some more hax and is about to slaughter them all.
and hopefully some Rinnegan action as well.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 27, 2012)

*Whats going to be the asspull ?*

So now that we now that  Madara is not going away by ending Edo. So what type of asspull do you think the Kage are going to use to win.

As that is theonly way they can win vs that demi god.

I think thanks to Dan. Tsunade has wake the 1st Hokages power that has been sleep inside her at that very moment. That or Sasuke show up to save them because as they said before only a uchiha can win vs a uchiha.

...........some time I really hate this manga.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 27, 2012)

Asspull?  No.  But someone sacrificing him or herself to give the other Kages a chance at pulling off a deciding move?  I'm nearly certain this will happen if no one else intervenes in the fight.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 27, 2012)

Talk no Jutsu. They give up and tell him he's surpassed Hashirama etc. Madara is put at peace and crumbles.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 27, 2012)

What makes you think the kages are going to be the ones to defeat him?


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 27, 2012)

No asspull will make the kages win. Madara will win this and the kages will be happy if some of them- Gaara, Mei and Tsunade- survive. Oonoki is a goner for sure and the jury- meaning myself- is still out on A.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 27, 2012)

None. imo asspulls are for people who can't into reading or don't understand the way the story is heading, who then ruin it for the rest of us by complaining that what they thought would happen didn't happen.

boo hoo, cry me river.


----------



## akif24 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ōnoki sacrifice; the board would go crazy.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 27, 2012)

*Gokage.*

I'm seriously hoping that Kishi shows the Kages Last Resort. It's wayyy overdue. And doing this in the next chapter is perfect.


*Oonoki*: Keep spamming that Jinton. Take advantage of all those rocks you got around you, and I KNOW you can create an earthquake. Cave that sucker in bro.
*Mei*: Drown that bastard with a boiling Tsunami. Or encase him in a giant sphere of that corrosive acid.
*Gaara*: Dump the whole frickin' desert on that asshole, I know you can do that . I want to see Sand Coffin/Burial again, create those giant pyramids, make Egypt jealous bro.
*Tsunade*:  Again. 
*Ei*: V3 Blitz. Nuff Said.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 27, 2012)

No one but tsunade has chakra, they are all ants before a god.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 27, 2012)

PSHHHHH!!!!!!!!

Onnoki: Do a Vegeta suicide explosion

Mei: Show your other eye and reveal you have the golden byakugan

Gaara: Reveal that you secretly got your bijuu back from Tobi and sealed back into your self and befriended it so you  can transform

Tsunade: Go slug sage mode and make 100 shadow clones and use a uzamaki hax sealing

A: Go V3 black lightning mode


----------



## Synn (Jun 27, 2012)

Tsunade's time to shine.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2012)

They're all useless besides Tsunade and Onoki anyway.


----------



## HInch (Jun 27, 2012)

They should just accept their deaths so we can get cool new kages. They're being jerks imo


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 27, 2012)

Zetsu...nothing but Zetsu.

...

Or I guess Edo Madara



I don't know what to expect anymore, darn it Kishi why you make things unpredictable, I hate waiting a week to read something that I have to wait another week for to know what happens next...but I love it, so confused.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara goes back to his _chilled state_ knowing he can remain as an edo for as long as he likes


----------



## Mateush (Jun 27, 2012)

Sasuke alone will defeat Madara.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 27, 2012)

More Kabuto panels, he escapes Izanami and probably fights Sasuke


----------



## Ghost (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara summon boss Dragon.


----------



## haegar (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, Madara just got set up for Sasuske without a doubt.

First of all, next chap we'll get trolled on Kages/Madara by switching back to Naruto/Bee/Tobi - which is essentially a good thing as maybe Kishi does slightly better there than this week  - on one of the last three pages next week we'll get Madara pulling some awesome n_ow-that-I-had-to-go-and-permanently-zombify-myself-I-am-really-pissed-ultimate-hax-jutsu_. It's gonna look as if Kages are about to be atomized...

However, week after, we will get Tsunade going _now-that-I-got-the-Dan-loves-you-go-and-live-on-happily-jutsu-and-you-sucker-just-refuse-to-fuckin-DIE-already-I-am-entitled-to-the-RIGHTEOUS-ANGER-which-haxes-your-WAH-I-am-a-zombie-anger-BY-FAR-so-you-are-in-for-a-world-of-pain-asshole_ 

So she gonna hold her ground and against all logic protect the Kages for a chapter or so before Kishi remebers this is crap from the getgo and let's Madara dominate again -at which point IF ANYBODY EVER DIES IN THIS (about which I still am unsure) Onoki will sacrifice himself...

after that there will be either some general asspull saving the Kages, or some asspull bringing in Sasuske saving the Kages - or Sasuske showing up without asspull but notheless saving the Kages out of some asspull logic...

*bottom line: there will be asspull :/*


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 27, 2012)

I predict the battle against Tobi. Kishi has to get Kakashi, Gai and B out of the fight before he can write the conclusion between Naruto vs Tobi. He can put Oonoki's death in between. 
So I think next chapter we'll have Naruto take a backseat role in that battle at the start. He'll be trying to replenish his power with SM while the other three cover him. B will take on GM by himself at first, but as he gets overwhelmed Gai will help him and the chapter will end with Gai thinking about youth getting ready to open the 8th gate to protect Naruto.
593 and 594 will be the Gai flashback.


----------



## Hero (Jun 27, 2012)

Tsunade has regained her chakra. I don't think she'll activate Byakugo again. Maybe something else like sage mode 

But really it'll probably be a chapter of Tsunade vs Madara with the assist of the other Kage. They are all exhausted and Tsunade is the only one with a new chakra resevoir


----------



## haegar (Jun 27, 2012)

tsunade sage mode?  no way - she'll just go berserk like she did against Oro probably ...


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 27, 2012)

Sasuke runs into Suigetsu and Juugo 

Tsuande is killed


----------



## Hero (Jun 27, 2012)

haegar said:


> tsunade sage mode?  no way - she'll just go berserk like she did against Oro probably ...


I can dream 


Roronoa Zoro said:


> Sasuke runs into Suigetsu and Juugo
> 
> Tsuande is killed



Wanna bet


----------



## Deadway (Jun 27, 2012)

*Chapter 592*
*For the better*

*Madara wastes no time!*
Madara: I'm ending this game, this has lasted long enough.
Tsunade: *My chakras are restored...but whatever I do it won't matter now...I should...no..I can't use that jutsu...the 3rd entrusted it to the next Hokage but...if I do...I won't be able to see Dan.*
Raikage: Tsunade Move!
Tsunade: !?
_Madara goes for the stab_
_Raikage blocks it_
Madara: Why do you keep fighting? You cannot win, just roll over and die, I'll make it painless.
Onoki: We will never quit.
Mizukage: We are the 5 kages
Gaara: And we will win.
Madara: ....*evil glare* even after all I've demonstrated..you still underestimate me?
Tsunade: !
_Madara jumps on top of the meteor._
Raikage: What's he doing?
Madara: I will crush you all, and leave no memories of your battle here.
_Madara drops a enourmous meteor on them._
Onoki: T-that's...
Tsunade: What.....impossible...
Madara: Amaterasu!
_Madara engulfs the Metero with flames._
Madara: Now, you won't be able to change the weight. Vanish, 5 kages.

*Scene changes*
Sasuke: !?
Sasuke: What is this? An earthquake?
_Sasuke exits the cave_
Sasuke :!? What the hell is that? *Sees the meteor*
Suigetsu: holy shit balls it's sasuke!
Juugo: The birds were right.
Sasuke: Suigetsu, Juugo...what's going on down there.
Suigetsu: Beats me, a war's going on.
Sasuke: I'm going there, you can come if you like.
Juugo: ? *see's Kabuto in the cave*
Juugo: !??? It's Orochimaru!
Suigetsu: What?!
Sasuke: That's Kabuto, he's in a genjutsu. Feel free to kill him.
Suigetsu: Wait, Sasuke, before you go. I found something in Orochimaru's lair that you might want to see.
_Suigetsu pulls out a scroll_
_Sasuke opens it_
Sasuke :!! What ..no way....
Suigetsu: Crazy huh...
_Sasuke quickly looks at Kabuto_
_Kabuto is missing_
Sasuke: !? No...it can't be....
Kabuto appears behind all 3 of them with Itachi's Sharingan.
Kabuto: It worked, I'll take your eyes next, and then Naruto's body. Together, I will become the great Sage.
*Chapter End.*


----------



## Melodie (Jun 27, 2012)

haegar said:


> tsunade sage mode?  no way - she'll just go berserk like she did against Oro probably ...



How did she go berserk against Orochimaru? Once she got over her blood phobia, she used sozo sasiei and punched him once, which made him retreat. 


Anyway, I predict some panels regarding the five kages with Madara, and a switch to Sasuke and Kabuto.​


----------



## magicka999 (Jun 27, 2012)

Im guessing we will see more of Naruto and possibly Sasuke next chapter. He might meet up with Taka, dont know if Kabuto is gonna get killed or not. Im wondering if HAchibi is gonna get killed or not I hope not.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2012)

5 Kages vs Madara all the way.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 27, 2012)

*Chapter 592 Prediction:*   The Truth of the one named Madara

Madara goes all out on the Kages and puts them on defense.  Meanwhile, the battle switches back to Naruto vs Tobi and we begin to learn the truth of who he really is.


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

Madara is going to beat the living days, even more so than he has been doing already, out of the Kages.


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 27, 2012)

It seems likely Madara will become the FV more now than ever.

Considering all the Kage are basically out of chakra and only Tsunade got some back, I suppose that Madara will use a large scale attack and then leave assuming the Kage are all dead. Of course it will turn out that Tsunade saved everyone.

Madara goes to back up Tobi in order to get the Moon's Eye plan going. Naruto and Killer B are gonna be in big trouble.


That seems like typical Kishimoto writing to me.


----------



## bach (Jun 27, 2012)

finally we will know tobi's (cought ... izuna's cught...  ) identity!


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 27, 2012)

damn, kishi is always ending the chapter at the beginning or in the middle of one of madara's jutsu. 

f''kin cliffhangers. 

anyway i think we will go back to the tobi fight after madara unleashes his new jutsu next chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2012)

flash back of the VOTE


----------



## Talis (Jun 27, 2012)

Another painfull week of waiting, gonna bet you it will be another bored chapter.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 27, 2012)

This, I'm pretty certain:

Sasuke thanks Kabuto and leaves.  

Kabuto switches sides/heel face turn

Kages vs. Madara

No panels on Naruto, but possibly other battlefields.


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 27, 2012)

Naruto's KM clones come arrive to help the kages fight madara.

Kabuto teams up with sasuke, or fights him using Jiraiya and shisui (because during the war, he had his snakes or evil minions go out and search for their DNA).

I highly doubt they will go to the naruto vs tobi fight.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 27, 2012)

I should point out that the only way Sasuke would want to kill Kabuto is if he tries to stop Sasuke from harming Konoha.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 27, 2012)

Kishi should at least be flashing to Naruto now and then.

Madara vs Kage will dominate the next chapter I believe.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 27, 2012)

Itachi sees Madara while ascending to heaven and decides to go back, which he can do since he now knows the seals. He breaks the contract and joins the battle.

Oh, the rage if this actually happens.


----------



## Greedy master (Jun 28, 2012)

Chapter 592: A long awaited meeting


Sasuke: Kabuto you are a konoha shinobi , even though i dont like it
you are included in my promise , i will let you live for now.

Sasuke leaves the cave and anko awakes and see his back

Anko(thinking): how is that possible , why did he defeat kabuto? does he try to help us?

Anko: Anko Reporting! Uchiha Sasuke stopped Kabuto!

Headquarters: what? how is that impossible.., contact immediatly the 5 kage!

Raikage: WHAT?! DID YOU SAY UCHIHA SASUKE DID IT?

Onoki: huh , that brat it seems he is very capable shinobi 

Mei: ahh , i cant believe he is our ally now , i cant wait to meet this handsome uchiha again.

Tsunade: no matter what sasuke did , we are still in trouble , what are we going to do?

Madara: did you say uchiha sasuke? 

Madara(thinking): signn *uchiha sasuke* it seems there are survivors of the clan , i want to meet him  now

Madara calls forth a meteor 

Onoki: not again..

Madara: 5 kage  im done playing with you , you are not worth my time , i have more serious bussiness to do 

Madara teleports away

Mei: it seems we are really dead..

Raikage: Damn!!

Tsunade: not yet ! Kuchiyose no jutsu!

Katsuyu covers the kages 

Panel change to Tobi vs Naruto

Zetsu: Edo tensei has been released! but there are more bad news for us

Tobi: What happened?

Zetsu: Uchiha madara broke free from it and he has full control over his body and now he is chasing after sasuke

Naruto and coop: What?!

Tobi: damn it i cant believe it , he will be an obstacle in my plan..

Tobi: Naruto this is it for today , we will finish this another time , i have something important to do.

Tobi with gedo and zetsu leave

Naruto: Tobi is going after sasuke too! , contact everyone quickly we must find sasuke before they do!

while madara runs through the forest , tobi interrupts him and appears with gedo before him

Madara: Huh , it seems you are a rikudou now.. are you betraying me?! Kagami!!!

Tobi/Kagami: Long time no see Sensei , im more powerfull than you ever was , this world belongs to me and not even you will get in my way , prepare to get crushed!

Next chapter: The ultimate Battle! Perfect Susano vs Gedo mazou!


----------



## Jad (Jun 28, 2012)

Next Chapter: Love is everything

Tsunade: "LOVE!" *Kisses Madara's forehead*
Madara: "X__x"


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 28, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Itachi sees Madara while ascending to heaven and decides to go back, which he can do since he now knows the seals. He breaks the contract and joins the battle.
> 
> Oh, the rage if this actually happens.


Tsunade is nearing death and Madara is about to finish her off when suddenly something pushes him back

Madara: This is... Susanoo

Gokage: !!

Tsunade: Itachi...

Itachi: There's no need for kages to deal with the likes of this guy. You guys just go enjoy a nice cup of tea or something...


----------



## Klue (Jun 28, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> It seems likely Madara will become the FV more now than ever.
> 
> Considering all the Kage are basically out of chakra and only Tsunade got some back, I suppose that Madara will use a large scale attack and then leave assuming the Kage are all dead. Of course it will turn out that Tsunade saved everyone.
> 
> ...



You say it like it's a bad thing. 

I can't wait for Madara and Tobi to meet up.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 28, 2012)

Greedy master said:


> Sasuke: Kabuto you are a konoha shinobi , even though i dont like it
> you are included in my promise , i will let you live for now.



He already killed Danzō.


----------



## Greedy master (Jun 28, 2012)

Godaime Hokage said:


> He already killed Danzō.



he killed him before he make the promise to naruto.


----------



## Zelavour (Jun 29, 2012)

Tsunade will fight Madara 1 on 1 for a very short while where Tsunade will show us 1 new offensive jutsu.
We see Sasuke standing infront of Kabuto and Sasuke finishes his sentence from this latest chapter.
We see some HQ where they tell eachother about Madara.
And hopefully some Naruto screentime but no fighting, just talking for their upcomming screentime battle.


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 29, 2012)

Madara is still glowing with the release light, although that light doesn't connect with the heavens anymore. I guess the continued glow is of some significance in Madara's ultimate defeat..


----------



## SixPartFugue (Jun 29, 2012)

madara spares the five kages and goes to find someone bigger to fight: tobi.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jun 29, 2012)

SixPartFugue said:


> madara spares the five kages and goes to find someone bigger to fight: tobi.



lol why would he fight tobi? if anything else they'd probably team up. 
 well unless tobi is revealed to be a backstabber.


----------



## T3S8 (Jun 29, 2012)

Did evil explain what this means, he left it in chapter 591 prediction thread as a clue of what will happen in chapter 591 but it did not happen, is it a hint of what will happen in chapter 592?


----------



## Revolution (Jun 30, 2012)

*Kabuto invited to Team Taka*

CALLING IT


----------



## BroKage (Jun 30, 2012)

...This is embarrassing.

Kabuto should just commit suicide; the last three big villains that lost did it. It'll relieve the shame.


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2012)

sasuke will try to kill anko and kabuto but flashback to itachi killing his parents and doesn't do it. 

oh, and madara is trolled + sealed this chapter :/


----------



## Revolution (Jun 30, 2012)

Madara will either a) Give new information or b) tear up the battlefield (again)

Sasuke _surprised_: I'm. . . thankful. I got to see my brother one last time.  What I fought for.

Kabuto _furious_: Orochimaru is the one who means more to me then anything and you took it away.

TnJs Kabuto to revive Anko and wait for a better time to revive Orochimaru

Anko revives.

Anko _trembling in pain_: I need to get back tot he battlefield

Sasuke _amazed_: How can you go through all that pain and want to fight again?

Anko _determined_: I don't care about pain.  I just want to protect the ones I love

Sasuke _comparing Anko's face to Itachi's_: *gasp*


----------



## Talis (Jun 30, 2012)

Something unexpected will happen.
We will figure out why Madaras soul suddenly went back to his body without using the releasing technique.
I think Sasuke might have killed Kabuto which caused this.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 30, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> lol why would he fight tobi? if anything else they'd probably team up.
> well unless tobi is revealed to be a backstabber.



Tobi has already been revealed to hate the Uchiha.  Wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 30, 2012)

SASUKE ❤ ANKO FTW!

make it happen Kishi


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jun 30, 2012)

^lol you're double posting. 
anyway i predict kage's getting off paneled


----------



## Gabe (Jun 30, 2012)

madara reveals he knows sage mode he has everything why not sage mode


----------



## Bart (Jun 30, 2012)

It's been a long time but,

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_


----------



## Klue (Jun 30, 2012)

Uchiha Madara reveals his other Mangekyou Techniques. Kages don't stand a chance.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> Uchiha Madara reveals his other Mangekyou Techniques. Kages don't stand a chance.



i want him to drop a meteor goddammit and kill these insufferable characters!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> i want him to drop a meteor goddammit and kill these insufferable characters!!!!!!!!!



Me too


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2012)

info on how madara knew the hand signs of edo tensei


----------



## icemaster143 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll stick with my original prediction.

When Madara finished the release from Edo at the end of last chapter he loses his connection to Kabuto and his body reverts to it original form when he died. 

A dried up old man.


----------



## Mcginnis (Jul 1, 2012)

Tsunade high-tails gokage the hell out of dodge. That's about as good as her boyfriend's chakra can do for them.


----------



## Talis (Jul 1, 2012)

Cliff hanger will be Tobito's mask cracking. 
And behind the mask will be someone which we never expected.


----------



## Klue (Jul 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> i want him to drop a meteor goddammit and kill these insufferable characters!!!!!!!!!



No, no. We've seen that already. He needs to do something new and equally as awesome.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 1, 2012)

I reckon something bad is about to happen to Madara. It's kind of obvious that he isn't just going to continue the fight (does anyone really expect him to just bring back his perfect Susano'o and continue where he left off?) and it would be remarkably prudent of Kabuto to have included a fail safe within his Edo Tensei that prevents those summoned from breaking the contract.

I expect most of the chapter will involve Naruto versus Tobi, at any rate. It's about time Tobi revealed his true power, y'know? He's fought through the Jinchuriki and lost, Gedo Mazo doesn't seem to be enough, so it's time for him to take centre stage in the battle.


----------



## Talis (Jul 1, 2012)

I missed the Rinnegan techniques lol.
It's about time one of the two starts using them.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 1, 2012)

*Prediction #2
Yea, felt like making another one. Why not.*

Madara: Release!
_The strongest immortal body with unlimited chakra, how will the alliance fair now?_
Onoki: This is bad....he's even stronger now
Mei: We don't even compare...
Tsunade: Even back to normal....I still don't think we can do this now.
A: .....alright.
Gaara/Mei/Tsunade/Onoki: !?
_A walks in front of them_
A: As the commanding general of the 5 nations, it was only necessity that I held back some power.
Gaara: What are you talking about?
Madara:....
A: I've been fighting at my minimum.  I think it's time I got serious.
Onoki: wait...don't tell me...
A: yeah, the first raikages technique. I know it.
Madara: !??
_Madara turns his head_
Madara: *what's this...I can sense someone else near Kabuto...someone with chakras like mine?*
Madara: 5 Kages, as much as I would like to play around, something interests me more. 
A: What? are you running away?
Madara: For now, but I'll be back soon to kill you all.
_Madara uses perfect susano and runs off._
Onoki: Follow him! Now!

*Scene switches to Kabuto and Sasuke*
Sasuke: !?
Sasuke: What's this? An earthquake? Something big's coming...
_Madara destroys the base and lands near Sasuke._
Sasuke: !? You're....
Madara: Ahh....now I see...so you have the eternal as well.
Sasuke: This must be one of Kabutos summons, did he send it here before Itachi trapped him? No....Itachi ended the jutsu...so why...
Madara: !....so that's Kabuto....what happened to him.
Sasuke: He's under Izanami. 
Madara: Izanami!...So...someone used that jutsus on him to end the edo tensei I see.
Madara: I see.
_Madara stabs Kabuto with Susano._
Sasuke: Why? Didn't you come here for me.
Madara: I did, and he's not in control of me anymore. He's jus-
_Kabuto suddenly comes out from the ground and tries to impale Madara head with the command kunai._
_Susano knocks him away._
Sasuke: What the hell? Kabuto? When ..how?
Kabuto: I'll explain later Sasuke-kun. Right now we have bigger issues.
Madara: You tried to re take control of me. Pitiful.
Kabuto: Before you released your jutsu, you said something about the caster didn't you.
Madara: Ah yea, you must have heard that part. You're a fool. 
_Kabuto has an angry look on his face._
Sasuke: All this time....everything...all because of your actions....you're the reason the Uchiha clan is gone!
Madara: *Gone....what happened when I was dead*
Sasuke: I will kill you where you stand. Uchiha Madara.
_Kabuto stands up near Sasuke._
Kabuto: As much as I would like to see that, you'll need my help to get there besides.....
Kabuto: A master must put down his dogs when he see's fit.
Madara: Two stand before me, hopefully you put up a better fight than the 5 kages.
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Jad (Jul 1, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Cliff hanger will be Tobito's mask cracking.
> And behind the mask will be someone which we never expected.



Behind the mask will be instructions on how to get to the secret theater to watch the movie, Road to Ninja, for the unveiling of Tobi's real identity


----------



## Gabe (Jul 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> No, no. We've seen that already. He needs to do something new and equally as awesome.


he could drop the moon on them


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> No, no. We've seen that already. He needs to do something new and equally as awesome.



and fucking fail at it again? 

meteor= didn't kill the kages.

wood = did not kill the kages.

winged uchiha godzella with a 10000000 feat sword = did not kill the kages.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 1, 2012)

He's going for a bijuu bomb that's like a kamehame.
He then will proceed with Kaioken or w/e that thingy is  and then will destroy mountains.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> He's going for a bijuu bomb that's like a kamehame.
> He then will proceed with Kaioken or w/e that thingy is  and then will destroy mountains.



i don;t care if he shots rasengans from ass and chidoris from his nose killing them 

 this is the first time in this manga that i want the good guys to die. every kage = annoying


----------



## Garfield (Jul 1, 2012)

Shikamaru for Kage!


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> i don;t care if he shots rasengans from ass and chidoris from his nose killing them
> 
> this is the first time in this manga that i want the good guys to die. every kage = annoying



Madara is going to fly around the battlefield, literally shitting out jutsus and destroying the landmark


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 1, 2012)

Ame-no-Uzume uses super-duper-giga jutsu to lure Amaterasu out of the cave.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 1, 2012)

Kabuto explain to sauce that Madara's still around since he knew how to cancel the contract.

He says that Itachi failed.

Saske force kabuto to fullfil the job.

Uchiha's name is saved!

:kamina

edit: tengen toppa sasuke laggan!

edit 2: and the war in this fofo will ends!


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jul 1, 2012)

Now Tsunade is going to defeat Madara. Bullcrap. Madara should kill all of those Kages and he should be the final villian for Sasuke and Naruto. Kishi left open the possibilities of Sasuke remaining a villian or changing his ways.

Anyway, now that the Uchiha story is complete, this manga is going back to crap.

P.S. Kabuto and Sasuke are not going to fight.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 1, 2012)

Deadway said:


> [sp]*Prediction #2
> Yea, felt like making another one. Why not.*
> 
> Madara: Release!
> ...



this is good right here.


----------



## Addy (Jul 1, 2012)

i am waiting for sasuke to either:

1- try to kill anko. pull a sword while smiling and shift to sometging else
2 have itachi's momories causr itachi can do that


----------



## Klue (Jul 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> and fucking fail at it again?
> 
> meteor= didn't kill the kages.
> 
> ...



Madara won't fail again, you can bet your balls on that. At least one of the Gokage shall meet their end.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 1, 2012)

My predictions:

*Spoiler*: __ 




-Sasuke almost decapitates Kabuto but stop his blade before it can touch him, remembering his promise to Naruto and Itachi's words, Sasuke declares that he will spare him and let him live out the rest of his days tormented by the illusion (saying he doesn't a stubborn type like Kabuto can break out).

-Anko regains consciousness, she hears and sees Sasuke before he leaves.

-Madara restores his giant Susanoo, Tsunade and Oonoki tell the other Kage and the remnants of division 4 to flee. Tsunade summons Katsuyu and says they're prepared to die if it means holding off Madara long enough.

-Madara thinks to himself "This Edo Tensei ended up being rather useful to our plans, with the support of my original power the Moon's Eye should go off without a hitch. It's been a long time Tobi...I wonder, of all the souls and DNA of the Uchiha that Zetsu has continued to collect since my death, which has emerged as the dominant persona?"

-Scene changes to Tobi's fight, as he uses his phase-out jutsu the reader can see Kakashi's Mangekyou design in his eye...chapter ends with Tobi noting the rest of the alliance has almost arrived and so he has no choice but to use 'that jutsu' as the last panel ominously shows his Sharingan Vault.


----------



## dream (Jul 1, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara won't fail again, you can bet your balls on that. At least one of the Gokage shall meet their end.



Onoki is a pretty good contender for being the one to be killed if one of the Kages is to die.

Hopefully Madara will use something else than Susano-o to attack the Kages.


----------



## Klue (Jul 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Onoki is a pretty good contender for being the one to be killed if one of the Kages is to die.
> 
> Hopefully Madara will use something else than Susano-o to attack the Kages.



I hope Madara leaves the Kages altogether; things can only end badly for him the longer he sticks around.

Gut feeling.


----------



## dream (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm hoping that he'll use one overpowered attack to knock out the Kages and then leave.  If he sticks around to kill them all...


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's what's really going to happen:


*Spoiler*: __ 




_Madara re summons Perfect Susanon_
Madara: It's over Kages. Any last words?
_Faced with utter despair, what can the Kages do but grit their teeth and face their death?
_
Mei: Well, we're fucked.
Gaara: It's hard to see the light in this darkness

Tsunade(thinking): Dan, I'm sorry. I tried, I really did. But I failed. At least in the end, you'll get past second base with me.

A: ... I've been a shitty leader, haven't I? The least I can do is let you guys escape!

Onoki: I'll help too. After all, the younger generation must live to surpass the old. When you escape, tell Kitsuchi that he's the new Kage of the Stone village. And tell Akatsuchi and Kurotsuchi, that I...love them.

Tsunade: A! Onoki! 

Gaara: We have to go now. We need to regroup and come up with a better plan.

Tsunade: No, I'm not leaving. I said I'd put my life on the line for this job, and I'll be damned if I run away without trying one last jutsu.
*thinking* This technique will end my life, but if through my death I can save Konoha,  then I have to try!.

_Tsunade takes off her shirt, revealing a huge seal on her back, similar to the one on her forehead but bigger. As she does, she begins to glow while the Kages stare at her, flabbergasted.
_
Gaara & A: Tsunade...

Onoki & Mei: you're...

Madara: Holy fuck, those boobs are huge! 

Tsunade: 

Madara: I get it now. The reason I was so angry at Hashirama and the Senjuu all these years, it was because I never had a girl show me her boobs!

Kages: :sanji

Madara: Finally, after seeing boobs as luscious as those, I finally feel at peace.
_*Madara begins to fade away, his soul content to return to the Pure World.*
_
Kages: 










... 

Tsunade: 


*scene switches to Sasuke and Tobi simultanouesly*

Sasuke & Tobi: I feel a disturbance the Faggatory force of the Uchiha. WTF? gun

*Chapter Ends*




And that's exactly how it's gonna go down.


----------



## Talis (Jul 1, 2012)

Baroxio said:


> Here's what's really going to happen:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


And then the seal on the Raikages crotch starts to grow until its 40 cm, Kishi knows whatever happens after it.


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 1, 2012)

Deadway said:


> [sp]*Prediction #2
> Yea, felt like making another one. Why not.*
> 
> Madara: Release!
> ...



Another person that thinks Raikage gonna solo Madara's bitch ass

:sanji

I'll shall post some spoilers on Tuesday night....be prepared bitches

:sanji


----------



## Klue (Jul 1, 2012)

Baroxio said:


> Here's what's really going to happen:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



F**k did I just read?


----------



## Phemt (Jul 1, 2012)

Madara is pretty disappointing when you consider everything.

He summoned 2 meteors, 25 Susanoo's, Perfect Susanoo, and what did he accomplish?

Nothing.

All Kage's brushed it all off and are standing on their legs.


----------



## Klue (Jul 1, 2012)

He raped an entire division, and spent most of his time toying with the Kages. 

lol, should these clones use Susanoo? 

No, no - Madara isn't the disappointing one, it's Kishi. He is keeping them alive, setting up a retarded, diarrhea inducing moment, that the fans will rage at for some time to come.

My anus is already sealed.


----------



## vered (Jul 1, 2012)

Madara wont be trolled .he just wont.


----------



## Klue (Jul 1, 2012)

vered said:


> Madara wont be trolled .he just wont.



I admire your confidence, vered-sama.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't get Madara. What's the point of being able to reshape the face of the earth when you can't concentrate all that power and kill tiny little kages?

It's like trying to light up a stadium by surrounding the city with enormous volcanoes...


----------



## Phemt (Jul 2, 2012)

Madara as of right now doesn't have a point, so Kishi better give him a better purpose to stay other than playing around with the Kage's for another 10 chapters.


----------



## dream (Jul 2, 2012)

adee said:


> I don't get Madara. What's the point of being able to reshape the face of the earth when you can't concentrate all that power and kill tiny little kages?
> 
> It's like trying to light up a stadium by surrounding the city with enormous volcanoes...



Eh, he has been toying around with them for the whole fight.  The moment it seemed like he decided to kill them with Susano-o Edo Tensei was released and thus Suasno-o lost its form.  I think that he could have killed them with that attack or with one more attack after that.

This upcoming chapter should have him finally be serious and go for the kill.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 2, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Madara as of right now doesn't have a point, so Kishi better give him a better purpose to stay other than playing around with the Kage's for another 10 chapters.


Well, he'd planned to be revived by Nagato, so he has some objective outside of this battle. Likely something to do with the "Eye of the Moon" plan.


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Madara as of right now doesn't have a point, so Kishi better give him a better purpose to stay other than playing around with the Kage's for another 10 chapters.



Madara's purpose will obviously tie in directly with Tobi's. Besides, I don't anticipate this little affair lasting lasting beyond a few more chapters anyway.

I agree with you, Kishi needs to wrap it up.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 2, 2012)

Madara and Sasuke have to meet ....

Madara finishes off the Kages off panel but leaves them alive and heads to search the battle field for something stronger.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 2, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Madara is pretty disappointing when you consider everything.
> 
> He summoned 2 meteors, 25 Susanoo's, Perfect Susanoo, and what did he accomplish?
> 
> ...



i agree, all that shit and the kages are as good as they started. this is what happenes when kishi wants to be a complete bitch about it. lets hope he changes that mentality now that madara broke out of edo tensei


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay guys. You have a point. At the very least, Madara could have clipped a few Kage limbs off here and there and allowed Tsunade to regenerate them.

That's fair.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jul 2, 2012)

The Kages were supposed to die miserably around 30 chapters ago, but they're alive 

I don't even know anymore 

Anyway, I predict that Kabuto has made some alterations to ET that screw Madara over and he gets sealed..... 

If he stays, then he should kill a few Kages-I mean it's the LEAST he can do


----------



## auem (Jul 2, 2012)

sasuke search kabuto's mind about all the recent events in this war....find out kages location...summon boss hawk and fly to that place....only to find edo madara there too....

 his target changes to madara first,for itachi's sake(next chapter)...


----------



## triniforever (Jul 2, 2012)

The REAL Madara/Kages fight starts next chapter.... and I'm sure we'll see Sasuke's decision as well. I predict Sasuke returns to the dark-side with a vengeance.


----------



## Gonder (Jul 2, 2012)

vered said:


> Madara wont be trolled .he just wont.



didn't  you say the same about nagato


----------



## Leptirica (Jul 2, 2012)

triniforever said:


> The REAL Madara/Kages fight starts next chapter.... and I'm sure we'll see Sasuke's decision as well. I predict Sasuke returns to the dark-side with a vengeance.



Ah, well. It's always darkest before the dawn.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 2, 2012)

Gonder said:


> didn't  you say the same about nagato



And Nagato wasn't trolled. The first time he died on his own terms entrusting his hopes to Naruto and as an Edo it was Kabuto's loss and not his. Kabuto is the one who directly controlled him and he is the one who got outmaneuvered by Itachi. Not Nagato.


----------



## vered (Jul 2, 2012)

Gonder said:


> didn't  you say the same about nagato



whatever happened with Nagato wont happen with Madara.im betting him as final villain.kishi cant fail us this much it just wont happen


----------



## Agony (Jul 2, 2012)

madara shows a new jutsu.scene switches back to tobi,naruto and co. chapter ends with madara going for the final towards tsunade and oonoki.


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2012)

vered said:


> whatever happened with Nagato wont happen with Madara.im betting him as final villain.kishi cant fail us this much it just wont happen



No one deservers the spot more than Madara, the true wielder of "those eyes", Nagato's eyes.


----------



## Sarry (Jul 2, 2012)

vered said:


> whatever happened with Nagato wont happen with Madara.im betting him as final villain.kishi cant fail us this much it just wont happen



I wouldn't hold my breath. Kishi will make Madara out to be like Nagato or Itachi; he'll have a sad childhood and cry about it then do something lame


----------



## Gunners (Jul 2, 2012)

I predict that a group of ancient Uzumaki are preparing a seal that will take Madara down.


----------



## Gonder (Jul 2, 2012)

vered said:


> whatever happened with Nagato wont happen with Madara.im betting him as final villain.kishi cant fail us this much it just wont happen



don,t worry faildara will find a way to lose


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2012)

Losing to Naruto, vai TNJ is something that cannot be helped. This is destiny for any villain that crosses his path: TNJ or Rasengan.

Madara can only fail if he loses to the Kages.


----------



## Summers (Jul 2, 2012)

Cant wait till next chapter. People going to be so pissed. If Madara stays he is sure to loose to the Kages, lead by Tsunade who just got a mental boost from dan and a very real physical boost in terms of her getting her chakra restored. If he leaves then maybe someone will die but I doubt it, that would mean the Kages broke their word to Naruto, Good guys said the would handle him and they will, world shinobi leaders working together for the first time cant fail.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 2, 2012)

Baroxio said:


> Here's what's really going to happen:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Do it kishi


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 2, 2012)

I hope that something good will happen next chapter.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 2, 2012)

vered said:


> whatever happened with Nagato wont happen with Madara.im betting him as final villain.kishi cant fail us this much it just wont happen



I agree, the rinnegan user should be the final villain. Madara is pure evil and powerful.

And he seemed rather interested in Naruto unlike wi Orochimaru interest with Sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 2, 2012)

i do hope madara will be the final villain but there is a possibly kishi will have the kages beat him somehow this is one thing i would not want to happen. but we never know. i think this chapter madara may explain or we see a flashback of how he knows edos hand signs. maybe he tried to steal the jutsu and revive someone or tobirama used it vs him. maybe a little of the naruto vs tobi fight tobi or naruto sensing madara or zetsus telling tobi of what happened. and wondering why he is still around.


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2012)

summers said:


> Cant wait till next chapter. People going to be so pissed. If Madara stays he is sure to loose to the Kages, lead by Tsunade who just got a mental boost from dan and a very real physical boost in terms of her getting her chakra restored. If he leaves then maybe someone will die but I doubt it, that would mean the Kages broke their word to Naruto, Good guys said the would handle him and they will, world shinobi leaders working together for the first time cant fail.



Kishi would never allow Madara to fall to a woman.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 2, 2012)

Klue said:


> No one deservers the spot more than Madara, the true wielder of "those eyes", Nagato's eyes.


They aren't Nagato's eyes they are Madara's eyes.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 2, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I agree, the rinnegan user should be the final villain. Madara is pure evil and powerful.
> 
> And he seemed rather interested in Naruto unlike wi Orochimaru interest with Sasuke.



Madara isn't evil.


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> They aren't Nagato's eyes they are Madara's eyes.



That's, what I said. 

"THE TRUE WIELDER OF THOSE EYES." Those eyes, are the eyes Nagato had - in other words, Nagato's eyes.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 2, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Madara isn't evil.



But Tobi is and that is why he should be the final villain. And he _will _ be for the simple fact that Naruto [the main character] with the REST of Konoha will be battling him for the fate of the ninja world. Tobi set this whole thing up, he killed Naruto's parents, caused the manipulation of Sasuke, caused the world war. His mysterious nature alone just screams end game boss.


----------



## Konoha (Jul 2, 2012)

Does Yamato Rings a bell ?


----------



## Maerala (Jul 2, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Madara isn't evil.



How is Madara not evil? Even his Susanoo is referred to as the ultimate evil.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 2, 2012)

i predict hachibi fusing with samehada and a huge bijuudama


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 2, 2012)

I predict: Madara getting trolled hard.


----------



## Summers (Jul 2, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kishi would never allow Madara to fall to a woman.



I must admit, that is the only thing that he has going for him as a villain facing of against WoF+promise to hero.


----------



## Klue (Jul 2, 2012)

summers said:


> I must admit, that is the only thing that he has going for him as a villain facing of against WoF+promise to hero.



What about the opportunity for him to become final villain?

He is easily the strongest villain right now; therefore, provides the greatest threat to Naruto. He is also likely responsible for Tobi, the man that caused so many problems for both Naruto and Sasuke; the true originator of the, "revive the Juubi," plan.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 2, 2012)

Klue said:


> What about the opportunity for him to become final villain?
> 
> He is easily the strongest villain right now; therefore, provides the greatest threat to Naruto. He is also likely responsible for Tobi, the man that caused so many problems for both Naruto and Sasuke; the true originator of the, "revive the Juubi," plan.


But how can he be final villain unless this is where the manga is going to end? And it certainly seems from current events that there is another arc remaining, which means final villain is yet to come. What would Madara do until then? roam around?


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jul 2, 2012)

Klue said:


> What about the opportunity for him to become final villain?
> 
> He is easily the strongest villain right now; therefore, provides the greatest threat to Naruto. He is also likely responsible for Tobi, the man that caused so many problems for both Naruto and Sasuke; the true originator of the, "revive the Juubi," plan.



God Minato said the Mask Man is true threat to the world,not that clown madara.

I'm calling it Mask Man been alive way before madara was born


----------



## KevKev (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't know how it'll begin, but I sure as hell know how it will end.


*Spoiler*: __ 



_Shift scene back to the desert_
It's very quiet, wind blows very quietly. Many mountains have been destroyed.
The wind brushes off sand on a gourd, it's shattered into pieces.
Burning in a wood infested area there is a clumps of red silky hair found.
A detached dark colored arm found in a pool of blood.
Between a meteor that has a huge rectangular gap in it and the hot sand is a white haired man faced down. 
Branches from trees of a forest scattered impaled into a body of a blonde.
On top of mountain you find dark long haired man clad in red armor looking into the horizon.
He dust off his shoulder and starts to depart.
Madara: Solo'd.



5 Kage Defeated!! How Will The Alliance Deal With The Immortal Madara!?!


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 2, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> God Minato said the Mask Man is true threat to the world,not that clown madara.
> 
> I'm calling it Mask Man been alive way before madara was born



tobi is the clown since he's the one that runs around with a mask bcuz he suffers from identity crisis


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> God Minato said the Mask Man is true threat to the world,not that clown madara.
> 
> I'm calling it Mask Man been alive way before madara was born



i doubt i think this is tobis last arc he already showed fear if only for a moment never a good sign


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> God Minato said the Mask Man is true threat to the world,not that clown madara.
> 
> I'm calling it Mask Man been alive way before madara was born



Yes, and Naruto is taking care of him as we speak. Besides, we know for a fact that Madara is stronger than him and *likely* the one responsible for him in some way.

Edo Madara has a legitimate shot at becoming the manga's final villain.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jul 3, 2012)

I predict Madara schooling the Kages.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

adee said:


> But how can he be final villain unless this is where the manga is going to end? And it certainly seems from current events that there is another arc remaining, which means final villain is yet to come. What would Madara do until then? roam around?



Plot with Tobi, or pick up the pieces following his defeat.

Who knows?

Kishi could do just about anything with him. I doubt we're privy to the full extent of Madara and Tobi's plans. But one thing is clear: Naruto and Bee must be captured.

So maybe he will move against them if Tobi fails.

Like a boss.


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 3, 2012)

Time for Tobi v Naruto and the others. Half of the chapter will be that, other half Madara. Hope so at least. Sick of not seeing Tobi


----------



## Jad (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes. Just take us back to the Tobi and Gai/Kakashi/Naruto/Bee fight for goodness sake.

Kishi

JUST-DO-IT!

And make Gai look good if you are reading this


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 3, 2012)

Madara teleports to the various Hidden Villages around the Naruto-Verse, and meteors them.

He destroys the world so Naruto can rebuild it.


----------



## Sarry (Jul 3, 2012)

I predict Tobi capturing Bee or at least going there. And Madara manages to outdo whatever Tsunade has to offer.


----------



## jacamo (Jul 3, 2012)

Tobi fight please


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jul 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> Plot with Tobi, or pick up the pieces following his defeat.
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> ...



Madara won't make it out his fight with five kages. I feel sorry for you madara fans


----------



## Addy (Jul 3, 2012)

i predict this


----------



## Lovely (Jul 3, 2012)

More Madara vs Kages.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jul 3, 2012)

Tobi is about to remove his mask, but it is revealed that Kabuto super-glued it to his face


----------



## Addy (Jul 3, 2012)

oro takes control over kabuto to become super orochimaru.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 3, 2012)

Madara is sealed, Itachi predicted while controlling Kabuto what could happen if he releases Edo Tensei and set a trap for Madara and the trolls get reverted


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 3, 2012)

Another boring chapter with Madara stomping Kages.
Really, Am I the only one who is bored with the uchiha nonsense? I mean gigantic susanoos, meteors..
That gets boring quite fast


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 3, 2012)

yes i havent been excited about the real Madara yet
Meteor was total yawnable
Even Itachi's izanami was boring, kishi didnt even do artwork for it, it's jsut normal graphics looping over and over again
Kishi has run out of ideas
This is the end of the manga, I wish there was more fresh meat


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 3, 2012)

Tobi vs Madara

Kabuto's final appearance is a one panel Kusanagi slash from Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Jul 3, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> Tobi vs Madara
> 
> Kabuto's final appearance is a one panel Kusanagi slash from Sasuke.



DECAPITATION


----------



## Kusa (Jul 3, 2012)

Madara beating the Kages ass is comming


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 3, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> yes i havent been excited about the real Madara yet
> Meteor was total yawnable
> Even Itachi's izanami was boring, kishi didnt even do artwork for it, it's jsut normal graphics looping over and over again
> Kishi has run out of ideas
> This is the end of the manga, I wish there was more fresh meat



Uchiha fights are generally boring.

There is one exception to this - Deidara Vs Sasuke.

The rest are pure garbage.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 3, 2012)

Is obvious we will see Madara vs. Kages for the next 5-6 chapters since Kishi is saving the Tobi mask reveal for chapter 600.


----------



## Summers (Jul 3, 2012)

Jad said:


> Yes. Just take us back to the Tobi and Gai/Kakashi/Naruto/Bee fight for goodness sake.
> 
> Kishi
> 
> ...



Still think Kishi is figuring a way out for Naruto. Meaning more Kages vs Madara.   He is out of Kyuubi chakra, he is out of his charka, all he has is what the other beasts gave him, but what the hell is that? Anther Mode (Beast Mode) we already have SM, KCM,BM.  4 modes is a bit much. So maybe a fusion, The new Beast Mode+SM since the chakra he got from them was not much SM powers it. Or maybe teamwork comes into heavy play and the reinforcements really do help out.

What the hell is Kabuto and sauce going to do?
Big risk of this being set-up chapter.

Set up Naruto's comeback, explain his confidence,
Set up what reinforcements plans
Set up Sasuke's plans, brood over his brother more
Set up Madara defeat, Kages plan, Tsunade's Will of fire speech.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 3, 2012)

summers said:


> Still think Kishi is figuring a way out for Naruto. Meaning more Kages vs Madara.   He is out of Kyuubi chakra, he is out of his charka, all he has is what the other beasts gave him, but what the hell is that? Anther Mode (Beast Mode) we already have SM, KCM,BM.  4 modes is a bit much. So maybe a fusion, The new Beast Mode+SM since the chakra he got from them was not much SM powers it. Or maybe teamwork comes into heavy play and the reinforcements really do help out.
> 
> What the hell is Kabuto and sauce going to do?
> Big risk of this being set-up chapter.
> ...



If Tsunade with WoF power up can defeat Madara then Naruto can do something similar with Tobi. Naruto's chances are even greater after all since he is the main character.

Kabuto will either be killed by Sasuke or TnJ by Izanami and return to the orpahanage.

Which leaves Sasuke to become the final villain.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 3, 2012)

i dont know...im expecting to see sasuke's decision this chapter, or a better hint about what he will do next

i cant see the kages lasting one more chapter against madara, unless its pure PNJ how it has been for a while, so i expect kishi to switch focus and delay the rape


kishi's intention last chapter was make tsunade get saved by dan, to show them meeting, not give her a power up to defeat madara. If any kage will manage to do it, it will be Oonoki, not her.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2012)

sasuke absorbs kabuto to gain his power and how to use edo tensei to revive his family using oro rebirth jutsu oro tried don him


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

Gabe said:


> sasuke absorbs kabuto to gain his power and how to use edo tensei to revive his family



How would he go about absorbing Kabuto?


----------



## Addy (Jul 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> How would he go about absorbing Kabuto?



how did sasuke seal orochimaru/eat his dimension?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 3, 2012)

sharingan'd


----------



## Hiiro (Jul 3, 2012)

Sasuke is in a very confused state of mind, I do not doubt for one second that next chapter Kabuto will break free from Izanami and catch Sasuke in a perfected soul-transfer technique taking full control over Sasuke. Honestly this is the only way Sasuke and Naruto can still battle it out full strength. Itachi clearly took back the hatred he bestowed upon Sasuke with his dying words.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> How would he go about absorbing Kabuto?


 like oro tried to absorb him


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

Gabe said:


> like oro tried to absorb him



Makes sense. He attempted to swallow Sasuke during the early portion of the fight.

Definitely possible.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 3, 2012)

Chapter begins with Hinata leading the ninjas to Naruto's location via her byakugan. Naruto has full chakra restoration performed via the other bijuu. Then tobi decides to get serious. At that moment all of the ninja of the world are watch Naruto's fight, and he tells them to stand back. And then... kakashi, gai, bee, kurama, and naruto all..... dan dan dan....... THE END


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 3, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> Chapter begins with Hinata leading the ninjas to Naruto's location via her byakugan. Naruto has full chakra restoration performed via the other bijuu. Then tobi decides to get serious. At that moment all of the ninja of the world are watch Naruto's fight, and he tells them to stand back. And then... kakashi, gai, bee, kurama, and naruto all..... dan dan dan....... THE END



The first sentence. Had to give you reps for that


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jul 3, 2012)

back to kabuto

eventually he'll join the kages fighting Madara to try and repent, blah blah...


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 3, 2012)

I predict deaths.


----------



## Killer Bit (Jul 3, 2012)

madara vs gokage and kabuto dies


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 3, 2012)

I just want to see Orochimaru back. He's the only one who can save this manga for me. I find Tobi and Madara rather boring.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 3, 2012)

If I was writing it, this would happen: 

Sasuke kills Kabuto for disturbing his brothers rest.

Madara kills Raikage, Ono, Tsunade.

Tobi, feeling Madara's battle, gets serious. Kakashi and Gai get taken out with ease.

Bee saves Naruto, but takes a mass hit, tearing his arm completely off. Naruto is taken out with a Sharingan genjutsu with ease.

Tobi teleports Naruto and Bee into his mind-dome.

Tobi appears before Madara and tells him it's time. 

Madara looks at Gaara and Mei with disdain, and tells them he'll let them live because they are young. He tells them to spread word of what happened here, and what will happen.

Tobi puts his hand on Madara to teleport him.

Madara gives Tobi a dirty look and tells him "Touch me again, and I will send you back where I found you" then disappears.

Tobi looks and see's the dead bodies of Raikage, Tsunade and Ono.

He whispers "Sorry.." and disappears.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> If I was writing it, this would happen:
> 
> Sasuke kills Kabuto for disturbing his brothers rest.
> 
> ...



Good, right up until the end. 

Tobi apologizing to the Kages?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> Good, right up until the end.
> 
> Tobi apologizing to the Kages?



Welllll he did say didn't want to have war with them


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 3, 2012)

Either Madara decides to leave the battlefield and go towards the location from where he felt the Edo Tensei was cancelled (using the same method Itachi used to find Kabuto) to see what happened there or well, more like to meet in person the one who brought him back. If Sasuke still is dumbfounded there then that would be the perfect scenario of those to meet face to face. But there is the logical chance the Kages will be after Madara's trail if he decides to leave just like that.

Or he decides to stay, continue the fight and end with the Kages once and for all before doing anything else. 



Jeαnne said:


> kishi's intention last chapter was make tsunade get saved by dan, to show them meeting, not give her a power up to defeat madara. If any kage will manage to do it, it will be Oonoki, not her.



You don't think that the one that was directly & personally mocked and targetted by Madara as his "first kill" does not have the chance to deliver the final blow to him? He even tried to kill her for a second time last chapter while he was temporarly fading away. Oonoki is there IMO to keep up the Kage's fighting spirit (and is little by little annoying Madara with that), to boost their morale. And we all here can agree that he's the most likely to die first than any Kage.

I am not saying she is going solo Madara or anything. But there isn't a point in restoring her Souzou Saisei chakra forehead jewel if she is not gonna still be a relevant player in this fight, don't you think?


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 3, 2012)

Someone important just die already.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Either Madara decides to leave the battlefield and go towards the location from where he felt the Edo Tensei was cancelled (using the same method Itachi used to find Kabuto) to see what happened there or well, more like to meet in person the one who brought him back. If Sasuke still is dumbfounded there then that would be the perfect scenario of those to meet face to face. But there is the logical chance the Kages will be after Madara's trail if he decides to leave just like that.
> 
> Or he decides to stay, continue the fight and end with the Kages once and for all before doing anything else.
> 
> ...



If Madara decides to see his fight with the Gokage through to the end, I honestly expect Kishi to screw us all over - allowing the Gokages to live up to their promise to Naruto.

Is a Gokage victory really acceptable at this point?

I'm not one to usually place my expectations directly along side my opinion, but I truly believe the author placed himself in a situation where the good guys can't possibly pull one out, in a believable manner.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2012)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I just want to see Orochimaru back. He's the only one who can save this manga for me. I find Tobi and Madara rather boring.



oro lost his coolness and truly evil villain after we found out he became the way he was because he wanted to see his parents again or whatever.



Ichiurto said:


> If I was writing it, this would happen:
> 
> Sasuke kills Kabuto for disturbing his brothers rest.
> 
> ...


genjutsu would not work on naruto the whole perfect jin thing


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

Orochimaru is trash - whored beyond repair, surpassed - he's not what the manga needs. I think the author shouldn't have found himself in a position where each of the remaining villains share a common background.

Naruto's remaining battles could easily fall between Tobi, Sasuke and Madara. 

At least place Kabuto above Tobi and Sasuke in the pecking order.


----------



## Summers (Jul 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Madara decides to see his fight with the Gokage through to the end, I honestly expect Kishi to screw us all over - allowing the Gokages to live up to their promise to Naruto.
> 
> Is a Gokage victory really acceptable at this point?
> 
> I'm not one to usually place my expectations directly along side my opinion, but I truly believe the author placed himself in a situation where the good guys can't possibly pull one out, in a believable manner.


I dont see why its not believable, villain gets hyped to the Moon about how he is unstoppable then loses. Happens all the time, Madara's attitude cements that, as he learns some humility and respect from the upset defeat. Not bowing down, unity, WoF and the True power wins again.

Madara has a weakness, I think its his Ego but its probably got something to do with his unnatural powers and existence, if anyone can recognize and exploit that its the Kages.


Klue said:


> Orochimaru is trash - whored beyond repair, surpassed - he's not what the manga needs. I think the author shouldn't have found himself in a position where each of the remaining villains share a common background.
> 
> Naruto's remaining battles could easily fall between Tobi, Sasuke and Madara.
> 
> At least place Kabuto above Tobi and Sasuke in the pecking order.


Explain your feelings about Oro? You said it before but it is weird that all 3 Major battlefields had Uchiha in them. 

I like Tobi's style or rather lack of it, but I dont feel threatened by him. Not because of power or personality but purpose, apparently the Zombie Madara is supposed to be the one really running the show, and he is a pawn himself, but Madara is going down so its awkward.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

summers said:


> I dont see why its not believable, villain gets hyped to the Moon about how he is unstoppable then loses. Happens all the time, Madara's attitude cements that, as he learns some humility and respect from the upset defeat. Not bowing down, unity, WoF and the True power wins again.
> 
> Madara has a weakness, I think its his Ego but its probably got something to do with his unnatural powers and existence, if anyone can recognize and exploit that its the Kages.



A loss due to a swelled ego, is possible the worst route the author can take. My critiques work under the assumption that the author wouldn't dare take that approach.

Kishi considered, I probably should reconsider. 



summers said:


> Explain your feelings about Oro? You said it before but it is weird that all 3 Major battlefields had Uchiha in them.



After everything that has happened to Orochimaru up until this point, I find it difficult or unbelievable for the author to lift him to a state beyond the cast of villains we currently have.

Kabuto surpassing him is the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## Summers (Jul 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> A loss due to a swelled ego, is possible the worst route the author can take. My critiques work under the assumption that the author wouldn't dare take that approach.
> 
> Kishi considered, I'm probably should reconsider.


I for one would like to see that attitude forcibly re-adjusted. Why is the worst route he can take, Fits his character, he saw the GoKage and decided to play around, that's just dumb, the leaders of the Shinobi world, all coming at him, all with the intention of stopping this all important plan of his. The Set up is there He get serious and whips out perfect Susanoo, and....Takes a practice swing. Man cant take things seriously, constantly giving the Kages opportunities to counter, Showing of his abilities. I have felt this for a while, I see it, its coming, get prepared y'all.


> After everything that has happened to Orochimaru up until this point, I find it difficult or unbelievable for the author to lift him to a state beyond the cast of villains we currently have.
> 
> Kabuto surpassing him is the final nail in the coffin.


Yeah Kabuto surpassing him really hurt, am in a bit of denial on that part. I hold out hope only because that Scroll. Well Him being surpassed and still having some card lying around make me like him more. Now that Itachi is gone as well, he cant come out of the Sake dream world either.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 3, 2012)

word on the street is that 5 ninjas get pwned this upcoming chapter.


----------



## dream (Jul 3, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> word on the street is that 5 ninjas get pwned this upcoming chapter.



And one super powerful ninja gets trolled.


----------



## Summers (Jul 3, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> word on the street is that 5 ninjas get pwned this upcoming chapter.



Maybe the after next, but Tsunade just got WoF+Chakra restored. To just get smacked right after that doesn't make sense.

Fun Point, is anyone ever pleasantly surprised by the people who read Naruto. Guy who works in the Random guy at Backroom Stocking department at Walmart reads this. 

You could actually just go on the street find some guy and the would have heard of this Manga.


----------



## vered (Jul 3, 2012)

Madara will prevail this chapter and he wont get trolled.he's going to end this fight with a devastating new tech.i can only hope thats what going to happen.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 3, 2012)

did anyone notice muu was absent from being sent back. he might interfere with the fight against madara


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2012)

i dont think tsunade will win since she is not naruto to use the WOF and tnj


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 3, 2012)

next chapter....shikaku shows up and shadow binds madara to help the kages....lol....and madara finally gets sealed....

orrrrrrr........the kages cry to shikaku and ask for a plan to defeat madara and of course he does....proving once and for all that brains are mightier than any powerful godly jutsus....

kishi loves shikaku and shikamaru......nuff said.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> did anyone notice muu was absent from being sent back. he might interfere with the fight against madara



Chapter 89 here it seems he was about to go


----------



## Summers (Jul 3, 2012)

Gabe said:


> Chapter 89 here it seems he was about to go



Him and the clone that was sealed will go? Could get some strange surprise there.



vered said:


> Madara will prevail this chapter and he wont get trolled.he's going to end this fight with a devastating new tech.i can only hope thats what going to happen.



Your right that he wont get trolled, cause him losing is not a troll. I say it coming since he first appeared and the Kages promised Naruto it was going to happen.


----------



## dream (Jul 3, 2012)

summers said:


> Him and the clone that was sealed will go? Could get some strange surprise there.



Eh, I doubt that Mu will remain.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 3, 2012)

How would people react if the ''We're doomed'' ninja stabbed Madara in the back of the head giving the Kage the opportunity to seal him?


----------



## dream (Jul 3, 2012)

Gunners said:


> How would people react if the ''We're doomed'' ninja stabbed Madara in the back of the head giving the Kage the opportunity to seal him?



I would snap a pencil in half.  Thankfully, such a thing is unlikely to happen.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2012)

i dont think the fight will last much longer i think in the next couple chapters the kage vs madara fight will be over. either madara winning or deciding to leave or kages find a way


----------



## Summers (Jul 3, 2012)

Gunners said:


> How would people react if the ''We're doomed'' ninja stabbed Madara in the back of the head giving the Kage the opportunity to seal him?



Standing ovation. If he adds "Dont look down" X random clan his from or "Yeah, finally an opening" I would hurt my stomach laughing. Though I have to say anyone who survived such an even must be worth something. 

He was just being a realist, a meteor was falling on them.


----------



## Mcginnis (Jul 3, 2012)

Kages will haul ass.

Madara is fresh of the hax.... into more hax

I wish he'd kick the playful habbit sooner though. His ego seems to be the bane behind this predisposition of not taking things serious. Get one or more of the kages pushing daises already.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

Gunners said:


> How would people react if the ''We're doomed'' ninja stabbed Madara in the back of the head giving the Kage the opportunity to seal him?



I'd accept that - completely legit.

Not like Madara is a chakra sensor like Nagato.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2012)

lets see if madara will continue to mess around if he is not he would go back to perfect susanno again or drop more meteors


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

Gabe said:


> lets see if madara will continue to mess around if he is not he would go back to perfect susanno again or drop more meteors



What about something new entirely? Something even more epic.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> What about something new entirely? Something even more epic.



what could top that? black hole? for all we know kishi will just have him use rinnegan powers like CT or shirina tensei


----------



## Ch1pp (Jul 3, 2012)

Gunners said:


> How would people react if the ''We're doomed'' ninja stabbed Madara in the back of the head giving the Kage the opportunity to seal him?



Stabbing an immortal body?


----------



## Summers (Jul 3, 2012)

DarkShift said:


> Stabbing an immortal body?



Still be funny, No?


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

Gabe said:


> what could top that? black hole? for all we know kishi will just have him use rinnegan powers like CT or shirina tensei



Yes, black hole - that sounds incredible. A virtually inescapable version of Chibaku Tensei. Can't possibly destroy that.


----------



## O-ushi (Jul 3, 2012)

Madara is going to dance to Thriller.

Joking aside what can the Kages do right now without killing themselves in the process? Im guessing either we see the Kishi do his magic and someone pulls out with a PnJ or one of the kages sacrifices themself so the others can seal madara.
Or it's entirely possible that Kishi decides to bypass the fight to focus on whats happening elsewhere and then return back to show us that the kages have been whupped.

What would be really clever is instead of sealing Madara they do the opposite -  what if they used some kind of jutsu where Madara would be blown apart but wouldnt be able to come back together again?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 3, 2012)

AH HAVE ARRIVED!!!

Anyway...Madara will start showcasing Rinnegan Jutsus now. Tobi will do so aswell.

As for how the Hell the Kages are getting outta this one? Shit. Idk...


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> AH HAVE ARRIVED!!!
> 
> Anyway...Madara will start showcasing Rinnegan Jutsus now. Tobi will do so aswell.
> 
> As for how the Hell the Kages are getting outta this one? Shit. Idk...



If Madara starts popping Rinnegan jutsu, then it's over for him, especially if he is using new abilities.

Left and right Mangekyou powers, that's a different story.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 3, 2012)

madara is not going down now, kishi has stuff about him and tobi to reveal


----------



## Summers (Jul 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Madara starts popping Rinnegan jutsu, then it's over for him, especially if he is using new abilities.
> 
> Left and right Mangekyou powers, that's a different story.



I dont get it?


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 3, 2012)

madara will bring out new beyond S-class jutsu, yet still fail to make any progress in anything. the kages will still be alive


----------



## Summers (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> madara is not going down now, kishi has stuff about him and tobi to reveal



Can Tobi himself not do that, or have a regretful flashback as he being sealed.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

summers said:


> I dont get it?



What's not to get?

If he fights later on, we'll see new powers from him. If he doesn't go all out now, then it's a sign that he will survive to fight another day.

Welcome to Manga 101.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 3, 2012)

summers said:


> Can Tobi himself not do that, or have a regretful flashback as he being sealed.


why would tobi randomly start to go on about why he was meant to revive madara with rinne tensei to naruto?

if madara came back exacly mentioning this, and called tobi "him", there is more about those two than what meets the eye, i doubt that it will be revealed post madara's sealing, he must be around as a real threat. So it will be revealed by either madara or tobi, while madara is still around.

unless the fight switches focus now to tobi and naruto, and we are left wondering how the kages are even holding on their own still, its safe to guess that madara wont be getting sealed anytime soon. He would need the right people around and the right motivation to even talk about tobi, if he didnt talk with the kages still, i cant see why he would start to go on about the eye of the moon plan and tobi, as well as the uchiha tablet, to them.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Madara starts popping Rinnegan jutsu, then it's over for him, especially if he is using new abilities.
> 
> Left and right Mangekyou powers, that's a different story.



Why do I have this feeling Madara is gonna go Toon Deva on us and reveal he do Shinra Tensei without a cooldown? 



Jeαnne said:


> madara is not going down now, kishi has stuff about him and tobi to reveal



Madara is just food. Food for Naruto. To eat...with french fries and a soda.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Why do I have this feeling Madara is gonna go Toon Deva on us and reveal he do Shinra Tensei without a cooldown?



That is simply unfair, bro.

Might as well give him a doujutsu that *instantly* incinerates the enemy on sight. You can't beat that.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 3, 2012)

LoL, what if madara summoned more mokubunshin 
Any way you slice it, I don't see them ever taking him.

There is so much to be done right now.

Sasuke is probably going to kill kabuto, (what if he used fushi tensei though? woah. Talk about going back down that road. But he won't.)

Tobi Needs to teleport to Madara already.

Bee needs to be captured.

So much to do.


----------



## Talis (Jul 3, 2012)

I wanna see 20 Final Susanoo clones.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> LoL, what if madara summoned more mokubunshin
> Any way you slice it, I don't see them ever taking him.
> 
> There is so much to be done right now.
> ...



Do you really see Bee dying at this point?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> madara is not going down now, kishi has stuff about him and tobi to reveal



Yeah it's time Tobi and Madara meet to discuss their plans


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2012)

bee will survive i doubt he will die in the manga anymore


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 3, 2012)

-The chapter is gonna start with Sasuke & Kabuto beginning to talk.
- Switches to Edo Madara talking to the Kages and Tsunade attacking.
- Bee, Gai or Kakashi are about to get fatally hit by Gedo Mazo. Naruto protects them by finally returning to BijuuMode.

Chapter ends and I am happy.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 3, 2012)

Madara can discuss things about Tobi by asking the Kage who declared the war and then the Kage can explain Tobi was impersonating Madara. Then Madara may explain some mysteries as to why Tobi called himself Madara.


----------



## Ezekial (Jul 3, 2012)

Same old shit, Madara is awesome but the Gokage fight is getting boring...

Madara trolls, Gokage up their game, Madara gets serious... Madara trolls, Gokage up their game, Madara gets serious again... so on.

Please just kill someone off ffs.

Now Tobi's fight... Tobi monologue, Naruto monologue, they fight, Tobi monologue Naruto monologue they fight... SAME OVER & OVER 

AND TAKE THAT FU*KING MASK OFF!


----------



## Ichiurto (Jul 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> Good, right up until the end.
> 
> Tobi apologizing to the Kages?



Well, I think when all's said and done Tobi will be looked at as a tragic anti-hero person.

I'm currently thinking of a silly theory.

Tobi is two minds contained within 1 body.

Izuna and Obito.

Zetsu was the result of Madara experimenting with Shodai's DNA before he spliced it into his own.

He finds a near death, crippled and maimed Obito, brings him back to Madara.

Madara, now with Rinn'egan, tries to use Rinne'Tensei to bring his brother back.

SOmething goes wrong, and Izuna ends up being forced into Obito's broken body, his mind and soul essentially "combining" with Obito (Hence why he calls himself no-one. He doesn't know who he is as he's two different people joined)

Madara gets sick and slowly starts dieing from the Jutsu failure (Izuna died to long ago or something) and he sets out with a plan to revive himself with Zetsu.

They need someone that can use the Rinn'egan, someone very young so they can grow and learn to use it properly (So the Jutsu won't fail).

Zetsu explains all this to "Tobi".

Tobi visits the Naka Shrine when he starts getting 'visions' from the Izuna side of his persona.

He takes up the mantra of Madara, and continues with the plan hatched by Madara and Zetsu, but he's secretly planning to do something else. Where Madara wishes destruction, Tobi wishes for peace by any means necessary.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> -The chapter is gonna start with Sasuke & Kabuto beginning to talk.
> - Switches to Edo Madara talking to the Kages and Tsunade attacking.
> - Bee, Gai or Kakashi are about to get fatally hit by Gedo Mazo. Naruto protects them by finally returning to BijuuMode.
> 
> Chapter ends and I am happy.



How long do you think Kishi is going to juugle three fights before concentrating on one in particular?

Honestly, I much rather him focus the initial pages of this week's chapter on Madara and the Gokage, before returning to Sasuke and Kabuto. Only because I want their battle to reach its conclusion.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 3, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Well, I think when all's said and done Tobi will be looked at as a tragic anti-hero person.
> 
> I'm currently thinking of a silly theory.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I like this theory. It would explain alot.


----------



## Summers (Jul 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> What's not to get?
> 
> If he fights later on, we'll see new powers from him. If he doesn't go all out now, then it's a sign that he will survive to fight another day.
> 
> Welcome to Manga 101.



Ahhh man! Cant believe I didnt get that, after how I have been going on. Thanks, yeah your right. New power=doom.



Jeαnne said:


> why would tobi randomly start to go on about why he was meant to revive madara with rinne tensei to naruto?
> 
> if madara came back exacly mentioning this, and called tobi "him", there is more about those two than what meets the eye, i doubt that it will be revealed post madara's sealing, he must be around as a real threat. So it will be revealed by either madara or tobi, while madara is still around.
> 
> unless the fight switches focus now to tobi and naruto, and we are left wondering how the kages are even holding on their own still, its safe to guess that madara wont be getting sealed anytime soon. He would need the right people around and the right motivation to even talk about tobi, if he didnt talk with the kages still, i cant see why he would start to go on about the eye of the moon plan and tobi, as well as the uchiha tablet, to them.


Things are soon to go bad for Tob and/or Madara, he could reveal all he went through to get this far, this would involve Madara, this is inner thoughts to himself not something he would say to the Kages/Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

summers said:


> Things are soon to go bad for Tob and/or Madara, he could reveal all he went through to get this far, this would involve Madara, this is inner thoughts to himself not something he would say to the Kages/Naruto.



At the very least, the author should have the two of them meet up again, to discuss their original plan, what went wrong, etc.

Kishi can do us that favor.


----------



## Opuni (Jul 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> At the very least, the author should have the two of them meet up again, to discuss their original plan, what went wrong, etc.
> 
> Kishi can do us that favor.




i dont know..madara seems the type to kill tobi after finding out where tobi failed..


----------



## Summers (Jul 3, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Why do I have this feeling Madara is gonna go *Toon Deva* on us and reveal he do Shinra Tensei without a cooldown?
> 
> 
> 
> Madara is just food. Food for Naruto. To eat...with french fries and a soda.





Klue said:


> That is simply unfair, bro.
> 
> Might as well give him a doujutsu that *instantly* incinerates the enemy on sight. You can't beat that.



I wonder how many people know what you are talking about. If they do then that's pretty wow, since I did not think the show was that popular among this crowd.


----------



## KnightGhost (Jul 3, 2012)

Itachi comes back to style on the haters and hoes.

But seriously Madara must likely fails and loses next chapter.


----------



## whytea (Jul 3, 2012)

Any one considered Kabuto joining the good guys after the Itachi mind fudge deal.  I mean Kishi showed him having the sage mode almost for no reason, seeing as how he got owned right after.  Really showing no new jutsu besides looking funny.  Then didn't kill him after ending the edo. So something tells me his relivance isn't over yet and due to the nature of the mind fudge via Itachi I think hes not going to join the alliance per say but fight/help them in some fashion. 2cents


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

Opuni said:


> i dont know..madara seems the type to kill tobi after finding out where tobi failed..



So be it. 

Rather that then the two failing to meet up at all.


----------



## Talis (Jul 3, 2012)

Sasuke walks out of of the cave with Kabuto's head in his hand.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

whytea said:


> Any one considered Kabuto joining the good guys after the Itachi mind fudge deal.  I mean Kishi showed him having the sage mode almost for no reason, seeing as how he got owned right after.  Really showing no new jutsu besides looking funny.  Then didn't kill him after ending the edo. So something tells me his relivance isn't over yet and due to the nature of the mind fudge via Itachi I think hes not going to join the alliance per say but fight/help them in some fashion. 2cents



Eh, I hope not.

Manga lacks baddies, and Sasuke needs someone to practice his eye power on. His fight with Naruto is quickly approaching.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 3, 2012)

If were lucky & Kishi doesn't waste too much time

1. Kabuto Development
2. Gokage's getting trolled by Madara
3. Kabuto decides to help the Gokage & the chapter ends when he is about to do something to that end

If were not lucky and Kishi wastes time the entire chapter will probably be devoted to Kabuto development via ether flashbacks or him talking to Sasuke + flashbacks.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

Turrin said:


> If were lucky & Kishi doesn't waste too much time
> 
> 1. Kabuto Development
> 2. Gokage's getting trolled by Madara
> ...



If were not lucky, we're still do to receive some action between Madara and the Gokage.


----------



## Talis (Jul 3, 2012)

Madara breaks the ET and Kabuto snaps out of Izanami?


----------



## Phemt (Jul 3, 2012)

The remaining thing for Kabuto is to return to the orphanage with his brother, nothing else. 

But not before Sasuke extracts tons of info from him.

And Sasuke has all the time of the world in his hands. More and more things will inevitably delay Sasuke until he's ready.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

Sutol said:


> The remaining thing for Kabuto is to return to the orphanage with his brother, nothing else.
> 
> But not before Sasuke extracts tons of info from him.
> 
> And Sasuke has all the time of the world in his hands. More and more things will inevitably delay Sasuke until he's ready.



Wait. Do you think Kabuto will be redeemed, and survive this encounter with Sasuke?


----------



## Phemt (Jul 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> Wait. Do you think Kabuto will be redeemed, and survive this encounter with Sasuke?



Isn't that what Izanami is for? 

You think Kishi showed Kabuto's bro for the lulz?


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Isn't that what Izanami is for?
> 
> You think Kishi showed Kabuto's bro for the lulz?



Sasuke is going to let him leave or will he escape? Sasuke is freaking bat-shit, I doubt he'll allow Kabuto to escape peacefully.

Carnage must come to the battlefield, after all.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> That is simply unfair, bro.
> 
> Might as well give him a doujutsu that *instantly* incinerates the enemy on sight. You can't beat that.


Overpowered jutsus completely do away with strategies as well :/


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2012)

adee said:


> Overpowered jutsus completely do away with strategies as well :/



Kishi has done a good job balancing haxx and strategy. Danzou's Izanagi vs. Sasuke's Susanoo, is a prime example. Even the borefest that was the Dragon vs. The Uchiha Brothers, was written pretty well.

Just a few chapters back, the Gokage used an amazing team combo that forced Madara to counter with his Susanoo's Perfect Form. Another example or two of that would serve this fight pretty well.


----------



## Summers (Jul 3, 2012)

Klue said:


> At the very least, the author should have the two of them meet up again, to discuss their original plan, what went wrong, etc.
> 
> Kishi can do us that favor.



Madara? Talk about what went wrong? Such a conversation would be entertaining given his personality and his own mistakes.



Klue said:


> Eh, I hope not.
> 
> Manga lacks *baddies*, and Sasuke needs someone to practice his eye power on. His fight with Naruto is quickly approaching.


Random prediction, surprise baddie was waiting in the background waiting to take advantage of the Chaos, take the spoils of war. Has Little to do with the RS drama, jumps sasuke.

Also can anyone guess the TV show where the term *Baddies *is used nearly every episode.


adee said:


> Overpowered jutsus completely do away with strategies as well :/



Goes both ways, if the strategy is good enough then its the megapower that is rendered ineffective, Ino-shika-chou vs faux V2 Kyuubi shroud.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 3, 2012)

More Bijuu Mode.
More Bijuu Mode.
More Bijuu Mode.

More, more, more.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 3, 2012)

Wanna see Madara use something different this time. Can't see him using Chibaku Tensei, his position from last chapter isn't the commonly used to perform the jutsu.

Maybe he'll summon something through the Animal Path, he's been using too much the Preta Path IMO. Or he will finally use his Amaterasu on the Kages and unless A can share his Raiton speed they could have a hard time in avoiding it quickly.



Klue said:


> Kishi has done a good job balancing haxx and strategy. Danzou's Izanagi vs. Sasuke's Susanoo, is a prime example. Even the borefest that was the Dragon vs. The Uchiha Brothers, was written pretty well.
> 
> Just a few chapters back, the Gokage used an amazing team combo that forced Madara to counter with his Susanoo's Perfect Form. Another example or two of that would serve this fight pretty well.



Agreed. And well, that is pretty much how they can still pull a believable win in this fight Klue. You've said it yourself right here.

But we shall see, we shall see.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Wanna see Madara use something different this time. Can't see him using Chibaku Tensei, his position from last chapter isn't the commonly used to perform the jutsu.
> 
> Maybe he'll summon something through the Animal Path, he's been using too much the Preta Path IMO. Or he will finally use his Amaterasu on the Kages and unless A can share his Raiton speed they could have a hard time in avoiding it quickly.



Hopefully he has two never-before-seen Mangekyou powers lurking in his right and left eye.

Screw Amaterasu and Tsukyomi.

Definitely would like to see him make use of the Animal Path. I don't know what to expect out of that one. Observing Nagato, it would appear that he found and subdue his summons, giving him complete control and shared vision?

Shared Vision Summoning, right? That's the Animal Realm's power. Technically, Hell Realm's Enma is a Shared Vision Summon too.

Go figure.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Agreed. And well, that is pretty much how they can still pull a believable win in this fight Klue. You've said it yourself right here.
> 
> But we shall see, we shall see.



FUCK!!


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Shared Vision Summoning, right? That's the Animal Realm's power. Technically, Hell Realm's Enma is a Shared Vision Summon too.



No, in ET Jin's versus Naruto and Bee it was confirmed that shared vision is one of Gedo's powers (with the sole exception of Enma apparently). What makes Animal Realm different from normal summons is unknown, I thought the multiplying dog was it but apparently the databook listed that as a normal jutsu.

The only option left then would be the ability to summon without being limited by contracts (nobody else has ever been seen to have a contract with more than one animal at a time).


----------



## OneHitKill (Jul 4, 2012)

*Naruto 592: The storm before the calm*

[Madara finalizes the release command from edo tensei, the kages stare as their only hope of defeating Madara is gone...or they would've thought]

Madara: Now that I'm free from the accursed edo tensei let's have some REAL FUN!

Onoki:...I'm completely dry out of chakra...but I must go on! For the shinobi alliance!

Gaara (The Tsuchikage really is made out of rock...) Let's do it! We need to stop him once and for all!

Mei: I don't know how you two have so much courage, but some of it is getting on to me....I'll do anything to stop  this threat! 

Tsunade: (Dan...thank you) ALRIGHT Madara since the cancellation of edo tensei didn't stop you! I guess it's our job to put an end to you once and for all!

[The kages line up and make a badass pose]
[Madara prepares making a seal]

Madara: Is that so? Didn't I tell you already?! Nobody can stop me! Not even Harishma whatever the fuck his name is! Prepare to die foolish KAGES!

[Out of the ground Mokuton vines pop out and try to catch the kages]
[The kages fiercely dodge all of the vines with Gaara using his sand to shield him, Onoki flying up the sky like a little pussy, Mei using lava, and Tsunade punching holes in them shits]

Madara: Impressive ,seems like there is some fight inside of you kages. But lets see how you can handle this! 

[Madara rises his arms to the side and in an instant perfect susanoo appears. This time with two swords]

Kages: We can't stop it this time!

[Susanoo strikes the kages with a force the destroys the entire battlefield and makes a crater 10miles deep and in diameter.Fucking huge.]
[There's a giant smoke screen blocking the view ]

Madara: Now that they are gone time to pay visit to *him* then I can execute the moo...

???:Gone? You would've thought!

[The smoke clears and all we is Ei holding off the Susanoo sword with his arm. Protecting the other kages.]

Madara:!!! Impossible! I struck you all with the power equivalent to 20 bijuu-damas! How did you stop it! With only your hand!

Ei: I felt like these 4 retards can't do shit! Fucking pussies. That was a good hit though , but it was nothing compared to my father's punches. Now those were real, strong hits.

Mei: Thank You Raikage...if it wasn't for you we would be gone by now..I won't never forget this <3 <3

Ei: Keep your pussy shut, fucking hoe. I got my own bitch back in the HQ and she badder than you.

Gaara: Raikage I'm in your debt

Ei: No shit you fucking emo ass bitch!

Onoki: I feel like I could leave everything to you now, hard head....

[Onoki falls to the ground and dies]

Ei:..I actually liked the old man, he was top 5.

Tsunade:Raikage....please stop him we all failed! You're our only hope!

Ei: I know you old saggy titty bitch

[Madara is shown  angrier than a friend!]

Madara: All the effort and I only put one of you kages out! ARGGGG

[Madara makes Susanoo ever bigger and with more arms]

Madara: Now let's see how you can go against this RAIKAGE! This susanoo is only possible to my modifications and fa....

[Before Madara can finish he is blitz by Ei and thrown to the floor, causing an earthquake]
[Susanoo falls]

Ei: I told you. I wasn't even trying back then! Now I won't hold anything back!

[Ei enters V3 with countless lightning bolts striking the ground]

Chapter End

:sanji

P.S. Took out a lot of details


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Who's ready for Tsunade to stomp?


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

kanpyo7 said:


> No, in ET Jin's versus Naruto and Bee it was confirmed that shared vision is one of Gedo's powers (with the sole exception of Enma apparently). What makes Animal Realm different from normal summons is unknown, I thought the multiplying dog was it but apparently the databook listed that as a normal jutsu.
> 
> The only option left then would be the ability to summon without being limited by contracts (nobody else has ever been seen to have a contract with more than one animal at a time).



Aren't all of the Six Pain techniques technically powers of the Gedo Path? Besides, how do you explain this:



			
				Kabuto Yakushi said:
			
		

> I thought the synchronized sight of the Kuchiyose Rinnegan would help.



I believe this tells us, that shared vision is one of the natural powers of the Animal Path's summoning power.

Regardless, I can't wait to see Madara use it. That or the next Databook.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 4, 2012)

We get one panel of Tobi vs Naruto then it gets interrupted again.


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 4, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> [sp]*Naruto 592: The storm before the calm*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Oh my God


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raikage's responses to the other Kages, so freaking funny. 

I'll rep later - 24'ed.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Kages' fight is far more interesting, imo. Don't really care for Naruto's portion.


----------



## Evil (Jul 4, 2012)

I fell asleep, there really isn't a good picture for this chapter though. Expect more trolling.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

why bother with the kages we know they are no match for madara and will have to rely on naruto latter


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> I fell asleep, there really isn't a good picture for this chapter though. Expect more trolling.



Dear God, tell me Madara doesn't get owned, please.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> I fell asleep, there really isn't a good picture for this chapter though. Expect more trolling.



Well that definitely doesn't exclude Itachi coming back.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> I fell asleep, there really isn't a good picture for this chapter though. Expect more trolling.



Sounds about right


----------



## Talis (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> I fell asleep, there really isn't a good picture for this chapter though. Expect more trolling.


Bad chapter again?


----------



## Evil (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Dear God, tell me Madara doesn't get owned, please.



Bitch please, Madara's too stronk.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Bitch please, Madara's too stronk.



Hmm, I detect no sarcasm.




Evil, I like your style, pimpin'.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 4, 2012)

Just confirm Naruto is in the chapter. That's ALL I fucking care about.


----------



## KnightGhost (Jul 4, 2012)

looks like madara goes down


----------



## Hiei312 (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara staying was actually just a delay in the end of ET and he vanishes in the first page of this chapter


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jul 4, 2012)

Tsunade is probably going to kick some ass, and the timing couldn't be any better.


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Bitch please, Madara's too stronk.



please tell us what happens in this chapter


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

kages beat madara? if true funny i had thought they were no match


----------



## T3S8 (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil did Madara use any new techniques?


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 4, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> Madara staying was actually just a delay in the end of ET and he vanishes in the first page of this chapter



That would be hilarious


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil, more hints please.

New techniques? Doujutsu related, perhaps?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil, give us the straight up information please.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 4, 2012)

.... if those spoilers are right this is the biggest chapter of Naruto ever..... finally the Tobi = Obito theory has its answer!


----------



## Talis (Jul 4, 2012)

T3S8 said:


> Evil did Madara use any new techniques?


Breakdotensei. 

I bet you he's preparing a pic.


----------



## sagroth (Jul 4, 2012)

Could u tell us who is in the chapter please Evil?


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Evil, give us the straight up information please.



That'll be the day.

Continue with your Evil ways, evil. 

Mad, Blinx?


----------



## Stormcloak (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara runs away


----------



## sagroth (Jul 4, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> .... if those spoilers are right this is the biggest chapter of Naruto ever..... finally the Tobi = Obito theory has its answer!



What spoiler?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 4, 2012)

if madara gets trolled


----------



## Talis (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yup.


lol, scene switches to Tobi fight?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

so naruto is in the chapter nice maybe he is the one getting trolled


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yup.



at least say if Madara used something new or not.a new tech,dojutsu tech etc...


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 4, 2012)

loool3 said:


> lol, scene switches to Tobi fight?



Maybe Naruto is the one trolled here


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 4, 2012)

Naruto soloes Madara


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yup.



Hahaha, I hope he gets owned.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Naruto soloes Madara



Impossible.

Tobi has dat Gedo.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 4, 2012)

Naruto shows up for one panel and has one line.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey Evil, is Kabuto and Sasuke in this chapter?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Appearance of Naruto = less likelihood appearance of the Kages.

God damn you, titular character.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Impossible.
> 
> Tobi has dat Gedo.



but naruto had the beasts chakra as well


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Gabe said:


> but naruto had the beasts chakra as well



Nine Tails' power is shit before Dat Gedo. 

Gedo probably kills Naruto by accident in this chapter. Evil was referring to Naruto's death when he mentioned, "more trolling." :ho


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 4, 2012)

Naruto off-panels Tobi.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Impossible.
> 
> Tobi has dat Gedo.



I bet by the end of the manga tobi fuses with madara.
Gedou mazou+UCHIHA MADARA= Maximum haxx.

I would really like to see Tobi use some distinctive jutsu though.
The jig is up, us a mokuton and gtfo of there.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

It's that time again. 

So trolling, and Naruto, and Madara isn't the one being trolled? Sounds good so far Evil, keep it coming.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 4, 2012)

OH thank god i knew madara would never get trolled 





Klue said:


> Hahaha, I hope he gets owned.



Take that back


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 4, 2012)

TObi gets trolled i called it here first folks


----------



## sagroth (Jul 4, 2012)

Is this a Naruto-centric chpater, Evil?


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Is this a Naruto-centric chpater, Evil?



Nope.

Probably a Madara trolling one - with his Rinnegan.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 4, 2012)

Naruto is probably gonna get eaten/absorbed by the Gedo sooner or later, cause that's the only way he'll be able to get in touch with the Ichibi and get a portion of its chakra or whatever.  So I can very well see him "losing" sometime in the near future, only for him to turn the tables and come out with the last piece of the puzzle he needs.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow, Naruto used the shiki fuujin! I'm just joking, but get ready for it, because Naruto knows the jutsu, and will perform it eventually.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Wow, Naruto used the shiki fuujin! I'm just joking, but get ready for it, because Naruto knows the jutsu, and will perform it eventually.



Naruto isn't going to use sealing jutsu out of nowhere.

That would truly suck.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 4, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Wow, Naruto used the shiki fuujin! I'm just joking, but get ready for it, because Naruto knows the jutsu, and will perform it eventually.



you're lying i can see it in your eyes

*Spoiler*: __ 



are you?


----------



## Phemt (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naruto isn't going to use sealing jutsu out of nowhere.
> 
> That would truly suck.



Of course he is, just because of his Uzumaki heritage.

All of a sudden he'll start using all of Rikudous techniques, as he already did once.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 4, 2012)

Naruto performs Uzumaki Barrage on Tobi


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Wow, Naruto used the shiki fuujin! I'm just joking, but get ready for it, because Naruto knows the jutsu, and will perform it eventually.



Not happpening considering only a non jinchuuriki can use that jutsu and Naruto doesn't fit that qualification.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

i thought minato meant that was the best he can do for not being a jin not that a jin can not use it maybe i understood it wrong


----------



## Nimander (Jul 4, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Naruto performs Uzumaki Barrage on Tobi



Holy shit, that would make this chapter fucking worth it.  And I mean every single word.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Naruto performs Uzumaki Barrage on Tobi



would be nice to see naruto has not used this in a long time


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i thought minato meant that was the best he can do for not being a jin not that a jin can not use it



It's pretty clear how he stated it.



"With a seal only a *non jinchuuriki* can use"


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 4, 2012)

Naruto with shiki fuujin= LAME.
Naruto with Hiraishin+ Shuriken bunshin? OH MY GOD, MINATO IS NOW USELESS. Cept for dat smile.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 4, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Holy shit, that would make this chapter fucking worth it.  And I mean every single word.



I'll freaking LOL if thats how Tobi's identity is shown


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> I'll freaking LOL if thats how Tobi's identity is shown



It would be pretty funny if Naruto decided to ask him nicely and he complied.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> I'll freaking LOL if thats how Tobi's identity is shown


If Naruto manages to land that many hits on Tobi I'll take off my shirt and eat it.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 4, 2012)

Tobi: "I've known about you from the day you were born Naruto-kun"


----------



## Evil (Jul 4, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Is this a Naruto-centric chpater, Evil?



Nope.

It's got Madara, Tobi, Naruto, Sasuke, Suigetsu, Juugo, and the Kages.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Nope.
> 
> It's got Madara, Tobi, Naruto, Sasuke, Suigetsu, Juugo, and the Kages.



Thank Godness!

THE SCROLL OH YEA BABY!

No Kabuto.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 4, 2012)

I wonder if we will finally find out what's in that scroll Suigetsu found.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 4, 2012)

...more about the damn scroll then Evil?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Nope.
> 
> It's got Madara, Tobi, Naruto, Sasuke, Suigetsu, Juugo, and the Kages.


That scroll Suigetsu has is going to take the spotlight this time, isn't it?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> It's pretty clear how he stated it.
> 
> 
> 
> "With a seal only a *non jinchuuriki* can use"



read a different translation a while back maybe i can find it


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> I fell asleep, there really isn't a good picture for this chapter though. Expect more trolling.





Evil said:


> Bitch please, Madara's too stronk.



Reading the first post had me worried but the second soothed my worries a bit though I get the feeling that you might be sarcastic. 

Hopefully nothing bad happens to Madara.


----------



## Evil (Jul 4, 2012)

uchia2000 said:


> I wonder if we will finally find out what's in that scroll Suigetsu found.



They do bring up the scroll, Sasuke reads it but they don't say what's on it, he just says he has to go meet the man that knows everything.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 4, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Naruto with shiki fuujin= LAME.
> Naruto with Hiraishin+ Shuriken bunshin? OH MY GOD, MINATO IS NOW USELESS. Cept for dat smile.



I'd always wanted Naruto to get Hiraishin, till I realized that he would be WAY too broken with it, even for a main character.  Hell, the argument can be made that that's already the case with his recent acquisition of BM.



naijaboykev28 said:


> I'll freaking LOL if thats how Tobi's identity is shown



I'll just laugh if it's fucking effective.  Granted it would be similar to the tactic Konan used against him with her 600 billion tags (still  at that random number) but even so.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Thank Godness!
> 
> THE SCROLL OH YEA BABY!
> 
> No Kabuto.







uchia2000 said:


> I wonder if we will finally find out what's in that scroll Suigetsu found.







SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...more about the damn scroll then Evil?






Menacing Eyes said:


> That scroll Suigetsu has is going to take the spotlight this time, isn't it?




Lol every1 predicts the same thing all at once


----------



## Talis (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> They do bring up the scroll, Sasuke reads it but they don't say what's on it, he just says he has to go meet the man that knows everything.


MADARA.
HAHAHA, long haired masked man is going to be revealed as Madara you guys will see it.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> They do bring up the scroll, Sasuke reads it but they don't say what's on it, he just says he has to go meet the man that knows everything.



So we got a Sasuke/Tobi meeting coming up?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Do the Kages get good panel time? Especially a certain Hokage in particular.



UchihaSage said:


> Whatever Dawg, you ain't read no chapter.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> They do bring up the scroll, Sasuke reads it but they don't say what's on it, he just says he has to go meet the man that knows everything.



MADARA-SAN!

Sauce-kun! OMFG!


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Does anything cool happen at all?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

so it has everyone in the chapter wonder who is sasuke gonna meet tobi, madara, oro. what happens to kabuto Evil


----------



## KevKev (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> They do bring up the scroll, Sasuke reads it but they don't say what's on it, he just says he has to go meet the man that knows everything.



....


Rinnegan time, bitches


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> They do bring up the scroll, Sasuke reads it but they don't say what's on it, he just says he has to go meet the man that knows everything.



Madara?rikudou


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke, Madara, Tobi? kewl.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 4, 2012)

who is the man that knows everything


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Don't tell me I'm wrong, and Sasuke simply leaves Kabuto there.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> So we got a Sasuke/Tobi meeting coming up?


It has to be Tobi. Sasuke doesn't know Madara was revived.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> who is the man that knows everything



My bet is Tobi.




Deadway said:


> How the fuck does Evil know all of this?



Because he receives the chapter early. Why does it matter?


----------



## Talis (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara obviously.
He was also the one which helped slaughering the Uchiha's.


----------



## Evil (Jul 4, 2012)

The man who Sasuke has to see isn't Madara or Tobi.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 4, 2012)

Lol Sasuke should at least put Kabuto out of his misery and slice off his head.


----------



## sagroth (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> They do bring up the scroll, Sasuke reads it but they don't say what's on it, he just says he has to go meet the man that knows everything.



God damn it Kishi.  Just do the Naruto / Tobi fight already!


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

probably refers to Tobi.either him or Madara.


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> The man who Sasuke has to see isn't Madara or Tobi.



Now this is interesting.


----------



## Talis (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> The man who Sasuke has to see isn't Madara or Tobi.


It reveals the man in this chapter?
So not how do you know it isn't both of them?


----------



## Phemt (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> The man who Sasuke has to see isn't Madara or Tobi.




OMG IT'S RIKUDOU SENNIN HIMSELF!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> The man who Sasuke has to see isn't Madara or Tobi.



Holy shit, this just got 10x more interesting.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

tobi maybe but is seems the scroll maybe just info on someone rather then power upgrade but who knows


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> The man who Sasuke has to see isn't Madara or Tobi.



Then who the fuck is it


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> The man who Sasuke has to see isn't Madara or Tobi.



Rikudou sennin!!!!?
the third sage place?


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> The man who Sasuke has to see isn't Madara or Tobi.



Orochimaru then?


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> The man who Sasuke has to see isn't Madara or Tobi.



Now my brain is shit.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 4, 2012)

Don't tell me it's Oro. Let him rest in peace


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> The man who Sasuke has to see isn't Madara or Tobi.



damn wonder who maybe another person will be introduced


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> The man who Sasuke has to see isn't Madara or Tobi.



Holy shit that complicates things a bit lol


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

I wish it was Orochimaru. 

In before Kishimoto uses it as a way to bring back Minato.


----------



## harurisu (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> The man who Sasuke has to see isn't Madara or Tobi.



And how can you know that if the only thing said in the scan is "the man that knows everything" ?


----------



## Talis (Jul 4, 2012)

Black Zetsu maybe?
Since Sasuke can't contact RS.


----------



## sagroth (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> The man who Sasuke has to see isn't Madara or Tobi.



...Orochimaru?


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

wait orochimaru is also a possibility.
if not rikudou sennin.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

oro could be the one


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 4, 2012)

Obviously Ōgama Sennin is "the man who knows everything." He's been peeping just about everywhere.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

vered said:


> wait orochimaru is also a possibility.



He's sealed away.

Unless Sasuke can access him now that he has Itachi's eyes......

Oh snap! Maybe that would work.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 4, 2012)

It's the ramen guy at konoha. His noodles hold dark secrets.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke is about to become God.

Just a matter of time.

lol Ramen guy.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Because a giant toad is referred to as a man.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 4, 2012)

Kurama knows everything. Sasuke most come as a humble child and speak to him in Naruto's mindscape.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Don't tell me I'm wrong, and Sasuke simply leaves Kabuto there.



Before he leaves, Sasuke does a Shishi Rendan on him


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochimaru can't be a possibility. His soul is sealed now Itachi is dead for good. There is no way that he is the man who knows everything


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 4, 2012)

sasuke is about to evolve guys look out


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

perhaps its the third sage place.it must be it.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2012)

It may be the elder son of the So6p


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

Sutol said:


> *Sasuke is about to become God.*
> 
> Just a matter of time.
> 
> lol Ramen guy.



he will have to if he wants to fight naruto


----------



## auem (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> The man who Sasuke has to see isn't Madara or Tobi.



oro alive!!!...


----------



## Talis (Jul 4, 2012)

It's either Black Zetsu (since RS not possible), Dragon Sage, Orochimaru.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

If it's not Tobi, and obviously not Madara, then maybe it's Orochimaru or he is speaking of Rikudou's tablet.

No, the tablet doesn't make sense. Guys, I've got nothing.



Sutol said:


> Sasuke is about to become God.
> 
> Just a matter of time.



Translation: Sasuke is about to obtain the Rinnegan.


----------



## Evil (Jul 4, 2012)

Suigetsu - Didn't you already kick his ass?
Sasuke - He's too stubborn to die that easily, he's scum but I need him to do something.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

EDIT: Oh god, they finally got their wish.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> Oh Evil was the guy posting with Final Ultima 10 years ago?? Spoilers from 2ch!! Wonder what his source is now??
> 
> *Kabuto must be dat man dat Sasuke needs to see*





Edit: Oh my God, it must be Orochimaru.


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> It may be the elder son of the So6p



That would be interesting.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 4, 2012)

Kurama isn't a "man".

And neither would Orochimaru classify as a "man".

LOL!


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Suigetsu - Didn't you already kick his ass?
> Sasuke - He's too stubborn to die that easily, he's scum but I need him to do something.



Holy Fuck!

Orochimaru it is.


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Suigetsu - Didn't you already kick his ass?
> Sasuke - He's too stubborn to die that easily, he's scum but I need him to do something.



Oro?it has to be him.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 4, 2012)

Lol Orochimaru just doesn't go away...


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Suigetsu - Didn't you already kick his ass?
> Sasuke - He's too stubborn to die that easily, he's scum but I need him to do something.



ORO!

Cool


----------



## Deadway (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Suigetsu - Didn't you already kick his ass?
> Sasuke - He's too stubborn to die that easily, he's scum but I need him to do something.



NARUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Suigetsu - Didn't you already kick his ass?
> Sasuke - He's too stubborn to die that easily, he's scum but I need him to do something.



oro has to be the one


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 4, 2012)

Damn it's Oro. Kishi better have some good explanation for it


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Suigetsu - Didn't you already kick his ass?
> Sasuke - He's too stubborn to die that easily, he's scum but I need him to do something.



Sweet mother of god.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Suigetsu - Didn't you already kick his ass?
> Sasuke - He's too stubborn to die that easily, he's scum but I need him to do something.



Kabuto or Orochimaru.


----------



## geG (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Suigetsu - Didn't you already kick his ass?
> Sasuke - He's too stubborn to die that easily, he's scum but I need him to do something.



That must be Orochimaru then 

Or a completely new character?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 4, 2012)

Wait...hold up, didn't Sasuke ditch these dudes?  oh god it's like they're his Yesman


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

he;ll find out some secrets from Oro.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

As one of the biggest anti-Orochimaru-returning supports, Imma lol so fucking hard if he actually escapes Sasuke, absorbs Kabuto and grows stronger.

Or something crazy like that.


----------



## christoncrutches (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Suigetsu - Didn't you already kick his ass?
> Sasuke - He's too stubborn to die that easily, he's scum but I need him to do something.



Zetsu??????


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Fuck yes, it's definitely Orochimaru, one of the most resilient and stubborn to death people ever.

Two-third of the Sannin live.  Only if Orochimaru could become a free agent again, and Jiraiya was alive. Then the Sannin could have that battle Orochimaru promised them next time they meet.

And it will be more devastating than the war.


----------



## auem (Jul 4, 2012)

so oro is indeed alive and sasuke knows it....!!!!!..my mind is blowing..


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 4, 2012)

It's.....Hidan.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 4, 2012)

The people who wanted Oro back get their wish.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Suigetsu - Didn't you already kick his ass?
> Sasuke - He's too stubborn to die that easily, he's scum but I need him to do something.



Sasuke is clearly referring to Naruto then.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 4, 2012)

It can't be Kabuto cause Kabuto's mind is in an eternal loop and Kabuto is the one who pwned Sasuke.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

I sense a Sasuke powerup on the horizon...


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 4, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> It's.....Hidan.



Danzo.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 4, 2012)

orochimaru really?!?!?!?


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

also i think its safe to say Sasuke getting the Rinengan is getting close and closer.


----------



## sagroth (Jul 4, 2012)

Oroooooooooooooooo


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochimaru about to get humiliated by the Uchiha for the 4th time?


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

vered said:


> he;ll find out some secrets from Oro.



Sharingan to Rinnegan turning.

Guys, if this is true, and it is Orochimaru, it's official. So let's get the party prepared, it's almost time to welcome Sasuke to the Kingdom of Rinnegan.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Two-third of the Sannin live.


Now we wait for Tobi to summon Jiraiya's zombie.


----------



## auem (Jul 4, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Kabuto or Orochimaru.



yes...we shouldn't rule out kabuto...he is pretty much in the picture now...


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 4, 2012)

wow sasuke is going to meet the wizard of oz


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 4, 2012)

It's either Naruto or Orochimaru, although I would rather let Oro stay sealed. Everytime he shows up in front Uchiha, he gets pwned instantly


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 4, 2012)

oh shit has hit  the fan


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> Now we wait for Tobi to summon Jiraiya's zombie.



Not even Kabuto got to him. Though I'm not sure if he knew of Jiraiya's death.

But I don't care, I want the Sannin back, and to be finished off masterfully.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

oro seems the only one that fits the bill wonder how he would escape maybe itachi only sealed a clone and oro tricked him


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> Now we wait for Tobi to summon Jiraiya's zombie.



Can't wait to see him rocking that good'ole ocular goodness.


----------



## sagroth (Jul 4, 2012)

Although it could be Danzo I guess.


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The people who wanted Oro back get their wish.



It's like Oro is Kishi's way of putting out information that didn't have any prior credible way of being known to characters currently. But if it comes from MJ, it's like PnJ.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm telling ya'll man.

It's Kurama!!!


----------



## geG (Jul 4, 2012)

fpliii said:


> Zetsu??????



Oh right I forgot about that. White Zetsu is a possibility too


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil what about Madara?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

Geg said:


> Oh right I forgot about that. White Zetsu is a possibility too


Suigetsu doesn't know Sasuke "killed" Zetsu though.


----------



## harurisu (Jul 4, 2012)

That Evil dude did not even mention THE most important thing in the chapter


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

what happens with madara and naruto i wonder


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Taking bets now as to whether or not, if Sasuke gets his eyes even more haxxed, that Tsunade be the one to give him a permanent black eye. Maybe two.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

harurisu said:


> That Evil dude did not even mention THE most important thing in the chapter



She was probably the one trolled.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochimaru escaped Totsuka Blitz?


----------



## Phemt (Jul 4, 2012)

Gabe said:


> what happens with madara and naruto i wonder



It's not important.

If it's Orochimaru, Itachi would've failed again.

lol.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

Sutol said:


> It's not important.



yes it is sasuke will meet oro or who ever and get a power to be able to face naruto. of course it is important


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke could be talking about meeting Naruto so he can talk to Kyuubi.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 4, 2012)

Odds that the scroll explains the EMS to Rinnegan upgrade have increased.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 4, 2012)

There really is no point for Oro to come back. Kabuto already surpassed him in every possible way.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 4, 2012)

Hope it's not Orochimaru. I think Zetsu. We just got done with Orochimaru 2.0..and the original turned into a joke, no interest in seeing him again, plus he's sealed in Totsuka.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Detective said:


> It's like Oro is Kishi's way of putting out information that didn't have any prior credible way of being known to characters currently. But if it comes from MJ, it's like PnJ.



Kishi did a good job establishing him as a mad scientist obsessed with everything Uchiha and jutsu before the timeskip, threw in Hashirama during the  early portion of "part 2", so it's acceptable, I think.

Would be nice if he mixed it up a little, though.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Honestly, if Orochimaru is brought back solely to be trolled again, Kishimoto needs to go die in a fire.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 4, 2012)

Lol, Slug Sage Mode


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> Hope it's not Orochimaru. I think Zetsu. We just got done with Orochimaru 2.0..and the original turned into a joke, no interest in seeing him again, plus he's sealed in Totsuka.



Unless Sasuke randomly told Suigetsu that he raped Zetsu in this very chapter, then it certainly isn't Zetsu.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 4, 2012)

Kishi has ben retconning shit lately, so I wouldn't be surprised if it was Oro.


----------



## Stormcloak (Jul 4, 2012)

damn I hate orochimaru


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

I want to know more about Shikotsurrin, and Slug Sage Mode, tbh. It's been hinted to high hell and back. :/


----------



## Evil (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara says he's done, and he's going to go get the Kyubi now.

As for why I don't post the whole script, numerous reasons.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

So does this mean Sasuke ended up getting Itachi's weapons? How else could he possibly talk to Orochimaru?

ALSO OH SHIT MADARA IS HEADED TO TOBI'S DIRECTION.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Madara says he's done, and he's going to go get the Kyubi now.
> 
> As for why I don't post the whole script, numerous reasons.



Madara took off?


----------



## Talis (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Madara says he's done, and he's going to go get the Kyubi now.
> 
> As for why I don't post the whole script, numerous reasons.


LOL.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Ackwell is going to be mighty pleased.

Funny if he is only used to spread information, then quickly put away again. Yes, I would like that very much.


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Honestly, if Orochimaru is brought back solely to be trolled again, Kishimoto needs to go die in a fire.



I hope that Oro is made the final villain...it's a fool's hope but I can't help but hope for the best.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

i like the guessing for the spoilers it is fun better then nothing. so madara is going towards naruto and kurama


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Not even Kabuto got to him. Though I'm not sure if he knew of Jiraiya's death.


Both know and talk about it.
Now if only there was a way to be impervious to crushing pressure... 


Klue said:


> Can't wait to see him rocking that good'ole ocular goodness.


Don't know if Tobi would deck Jiraiya out with Gedo piercings.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I want to know more about Shikotsurrin, and Slug Sage Mode, tbh. It's been hinted to high hell and back. :/



There is no such thing as Slug Sage Mode.

Sage Mode wouldn't be wasted on slugs, and Tsunade & Sakura.


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Madara says he's done, and he's going to go get the Kyubi now.
> 
> As for why I don't post the whole script, numerous reasons.



Madara defeated the kages????/


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara says he's done?

Did he grow bored of the Kage? I'm sure he didn't slaughter them, that much is evident.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Madara says he's done, and he's going to go get the Kyubi now.
> 
> As for why I don't post the whole script, numerous reasons.



Wait! Did Madara rape the Kages, or simply leave - like, "I'm through here."




Alfred Polizzi said:


> Don't know if Tobi would deck Jiraiya out with Gedo piercings.



Probably not, but you know you want to see it.


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara won!!!!!at least i hope he did.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Madara says he's done, and he's going to go get the Kyubi now.
> 
> As for why I don't post the whole script, numerous reasons.



Naruto is about to get owned.

Tobi+Madara.

No escaping lulz.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Madara says he's done, and he's going to go get the Kyubi now.
> 
> As for why I don't post the whole script, numerous reasons.



Sigh. Kill off a fucking Kage, Kishi. Still, Tobi Madara meeting imminent? sweet.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara solo'd the Kages.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Madara says he's done?
> 
> Did he grow bored of the Kage? I'm sure he didn't slaughter them, that much is evident.



He's like Kenpachi, no point in fighting fools that can't fight.



Sutol said:


> Naruto is about to get owned.
> 
> Tobi+Madara.
> 
> No escaping lulz.



Sasuke: "I am the only one that will kill Naruto. Don't touch my Naruto."


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 4, 2012)

this chapter sounds fucking awesome


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara better have killed a few kages before leaving otherwise this whole fight will have been a waste...


----------



## auem (Jul 4, 2012)

great...so battlefield converges to a single point...my dream is coming true!!!....


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

i hope that means the battle was finished.madara saying he is done is either after defeating them completely killing.non killing them.or abandoning the battlefield.


----------



## harurisu (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Madara says he's done, and he's going to go get the Kyubi now.
> 
> As for why I don't post the whole script, numerous reasons.



He ran away without killing any Kage ?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

figured he would leave the kages were no fun anymore.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2012)

If Madara really is going after Naruto then Naruto's completely fucked. He's already getting his ass handed to him by Tobi, so adding Madara just makes it a lol stomp.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Naruto is about to get owned.
> 
> Tobi+Madara.
> 
> No escaping lulz.



This is Kishi we're talking about.

Madara is going to take weeks traveling to Naruto's location. Shortly after arriving, he'll reveal a seal-less space/time migration ninjutsu.


----------



## Stormcloak (Jul 4, 2012)

tobi and madara might meet. cool


----------



## SaiST (Jul 4, 2012)

If Madara just up 'n left, that would be pretty disappointing. Only way I'd forgive him for it is if he used Tobi's Jikuukan Ninjutsu to do it. 

It won't happen.

It'd be interesting if Sasuke was talking about Orochimaru, but I really do not want him with the Rinnegan.


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara winning?  Excellent.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> If Madara really is going after Naruto then Naruto's completely fucked. He's already getting his ass handed to him by Tobi, so adding Madara just makes it a lol stomp.



since when last time i check naruto  defeated the jins and tired with bee had gedo on a knee


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 4, 2012)

Lol Tobi vs. Madara for Kyuubi. Interesting possibilities here


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Stormcloak said:


> tobi and madara might meet. cool



They'll definitely meet. No doubts about that. I'm really looking forward to it. An interesting revelation is bound to come out: Tobi's identity, Nagato's role, Moons' Eye Plan, etc.


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

Believe us, Madara fighting the Kages any longer would have spelled trouble for him. Kishimoto (good guy mentality) would have found a way to kill him off via the Kages.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Sutol said:


> There is no such thing as Slug Sage Mode.
> 
> Sage Mode wouldn't be wasted on slugs, and Tsunade & Sakura.



There was no such thing as Orochimaru's giant snake form and Sennin Modo until Orochimaru and Jiraiya busted them out. Nor Kabuto's snake sage mode.

>Jiraiya breaks out Sage Mode
>Pain comments all of the Sannin have their unique abilities, referencing the sage mode
>Snake Sage mode didn't exist until it was brought out by Kabuto
>Toad Mountain was the only one established, and Snake Mountain and Shikkotsurin didn't exist until Kabuto stated they did.
>Above is yet another Sannin Slug/Snake/Toad parallel

Really, if you're going to argue Slug Sage Mode doesn't exist besides a lot of evidence indicating it does, you might end up disappointed.


----------



## auem (Jul 4, 2012)

madara took pity of kages....


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> He's like Kenpachi, no point in fighting fools that can't fight.



Seems more like to me he couldn't kill them.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 4, 2012)

Gabe said:


> since when last time i check naruto defeated the jins and had gedo on a knee with bee.



You mean Itachi defeated the Jins, right?


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> There was no such thing as Orochimaru's giant snake form and Sennin Modo until Orochimaru and Jiraiya busted them out. Nor Kabuto's snake sage mode.
> 
> >Jiraiya breaks out Sage Mode
> >Pain comments all of the Sannin have their unique abilities, referencing the sage mode
> ...



It probably exist, but I doubt Tsunade uses it.

Why not bust it out against Pain? Why not against Madara?

Makes no sense.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara's likelihood for final villain just keeps going up.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

if naruto faces tobi and madara this is probably where the other bijuus chakra kicks in


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara going off to meet Tobi.

Finally, we're gonna get some answers...


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil did Madara used a new tech?


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Seems more like to me he couldn't kill them.



Infinite chakra VS. Limited chakra. Tsunade is the only one that can stand now, he can finish it if he feels like it of course. Still let's wait for the actual chapter.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 4, 2012)

That was the only way for the Kage's to survive.

Kishi had to give Madara another purpose, and he did.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2012)

Gabe said:


> since when last time i check naruto defeated the jins and had gedo on a knee with bee.



Ummm have you seen Naruto lately?



Naruto's fucked up while Tobi's perfectly fine.


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

Does this Mean Madara can't be sealed, because the Summoner has no control over him. And how the fuck are you going to control Madara, his the beast of all Genjutsu.................................

I have a feeling there gonna seal him in the ground or some shizzle. He'll live forever.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> You mean Itachi defeated the Jins, right?



no naruto did remember the whole monster fight and bijuu mode taking out the jins and taking the rods form them


----------



## KevKev (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochimaru's not coming back.

Sasuke was talking to Kabuto.

Sasuke's gonna genjutsu Kabuto to get information about the scroll.


----------



## Deana (Jul 4, 2012)

The man that started it all . . . The man who started it all in Itachi's little flashback show was Danzo.  

But Oro started a lot of crap, too.

Which one is it?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> Infinite chakra VS. Limited chakra. Tsunade is the only one that can stand now, he can finish it if he feels like it of course.



All the good it did Madara when it came to killing the Kages.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Hope I'm wrong and Madara uses Space/Time ninjutsu to instantly arrive at Tobi and Naruto's location.

Hate to sit through weeks of: "Kishi forgot about Madara. Madara got lost. Where is Madara."


----------



## Evil (Jul 4, 2012)

Slug Sage mode probably exists since it was hinted that there was another place like where Jiraiya and Kabuto trained.

The scene changes to Tobi and Naruto after Madara says that he's going to go get the Kyubi.

Also, Pot and Tentacle.

Yeah.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 4, 2012)

madara and tobi decide to go into hiding. a 5 year timeskip happens


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 4, 2012)

YES!!! finally we get to see tobi and madara meet


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jul 4, 2012)

All this truly means is that Naruto is going to be far stronger than we all believe. OMG! Madara heading over to Tobi, and possibly both taking on Naruto...

Naruto is going to prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that he's the strongest ninja of all time. It won't be easy, but get ready to see Naruto become a ninja legend like no other. Naruto received power from 6 other bijuu in addition to the Kyuubi. It will develop into something big that will end up screwing Madara and Tobi combined.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> All the good it did Madara when it came to killing the Kages.



90% of that battle, he wasn't even fighting seriously. The moment he is ready to end them with Perfect Susanoo, Itachi kicks in.

We knew they were going to survive anyway.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> All the good it did Madara when it came to killing the Kages.



But you're not denying it.

Also what Klue said. He just started to rampage and now he's taking off.
As if they can defeat giant susanno in their state.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Ummm have you seen Naruto lately?
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto's fucked up while Tobi's perfectly fine.



yes looks awesome in base against tobi and gedo  dont see any owning from tobi.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 4, 2012)

Gabe said:


> no naruto did remember the whole monster fight and bijuu mode taking out the jins and taking the rods form them



*Spoiler*: __ 








Itachi defeated them.


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Slug Sage mode probably exists since it was hinted that there was another place like where Jiraiya and Kabuto trained.
> 
> The scene changes to Tobi and Naruto when Madara says that he's going to go get the Kyubi.
> 
> ...



Bee got captured?????
RS sealing pot?


----------



## Talis (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Slug Sage mode probably exists since it was hinted that there was another place like where Jiraiya and Kabuto trained.
> 
> The scene changes to Tobi and Naruto after Madara says that he's going to go get the Kyubi.
> 
> ...


O_O
It's getting better and better!


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Also, Pot and Tentacle.
> 
> Yeah.



Fuck. Yeah.

Now I'm pumped.


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 4, 2012)

The chapter where Tobi tells Sasuke about Itachi was called "The Man Who Knows The Truth", but Sasuke has never kicked his ass, so I guess he's talking about Orochimaru. Or Zetsu.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jul 4, 2012)

Bee gets sucked into the pot


----------



## Evil (Jul 4, 2012)

vered said:


> Bee got captured?????
> RS sealing pot?



No and Yes.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Slug Sage mode probably exists since it was hinted that there was another place like where Jiraiya and Kabuto trained.
> 
> The scene changes to Tobi and Naruto after Madara says that he's going to go get the Kyubi.
> 
> ...


So Tobi ended up using the kin in brothers and the hachibi tentacle after all since he's running out of time.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> It probably exist, but I doubt Tsunade uses it.
> 
> Why not bust it out against Pain? Why not against Madara?
> 
> Makes no sense.



Against Pain because it would be pointless to go across Konoha to six different locations, fight them one by one, and probably still lose since even Jiraiya with Sage Mode lost. It would've been smarter for her to heal and minimize casualties as well as keep people working out Pain's secret alive.

Against Madara, Byakugou's been sufficient enough. 

Maybe Slug Sage Mode is just too overpowered for the manga?


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

vered said:


> Bee got captured?????
> RS sealing pot?



One of the Hachibi's tentacles was sealed already.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Slug Sage mode probably exists since it was hinted that there was another place like where Jiraiya and Kabuto trained.
> 
> The scene changes to Tobi and Naruto after Madara says that he's going to go get the Kyubi.
> 
> ...



Doesn't mean it's slug related.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Slug Sage mode probably exists since it was hinted that there was another place like where Jiraiya and Kabuto trained.


But that doesn't mean that Tsunade knows it. If she did, she should have used it by now.

Maybe Sakura will learn it someday.



> Also, Pot and Tentacle.
> 
> Yeah.



So does Tobi already have enough to complete the bijuu, albeit in an incomplete way?


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> All the good it did Madara when it came to killing the Kages.



You do know the Kages surviving is the very definition of plot trolling.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how if they were in bees tentacles motionless also cant see the link also when did itachi face the jins and bijuu


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> No and Yes.



ok so RS sealing pot appears.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 4, 2012)

Isn't it obvious? Kin/Gin action with the pot he stole and Kakuzu buying some hookers and tentacle raping them. Pfft.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 4, 2012)

OHHH,,, tsunade better not have the SM


----------



## Nimander (Jul 4, 2012)

So, Madara left without killing a single Kage?  Didn't even maim or take a limb or two?  

Lame.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2012)

Gabe said:


> yes looks awesome in base against tobi and gedo  dont see any owning from tobi.



Yea he looks like he's getting his ass handed to him. Tobi has no damage whatsoever and seems to just be playing with Naruto. Naruto can't use his BM anymore and thus has no chance against Tobi and his gedo mazo filled with 7 bijuu let alone an immortal and infinite chakra Madara.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 4, 2012)

HAHAHAHA I can see it now 

Madara: What is this shit Tobi?! A pot and tentacle?!?! You're not going with the plan WTF!
Tobi: I know, I know calm your tits Mads! I got this!
Madara: Oh my god...
*Madara Susano'o Sword blitz Tobi*
Tobi: Huh..?
Madara: Fuck that...I'm riding solo.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> But you're not denying it.
> 
> Also what Klue said. He just started to rampage and now he's taking off.
> As if they can defeat giant susanno in their state.



He's tried to kill them several times. Has he gone all out? No, of course not. He's gotten semi-serious a few times, but that wasn't enough to kill the Kages.

He's toying with them, but that would've destroyed most shinobi already. He's even extolled Tsunade and the Kages as well as being worthy of their title. I think that the Kages did a marvelous job over all. 

At the very least, if a single one of them can't be killed, it's Tsunade. At least until Byakugou runs out.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

So.... Kin and Gin missed the cancellation command? Or did Tobi already seal their Nine Tails' chakra in Gedo Mazou already?


----------



## Phemt (Jul 4, 2012)

Tobi captured another tentacle.

So his + Sasuke's make 2 tentacles.

That's good.


----------



## Narutaru (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Slug Sage mode probably exists since it was hinted that there was another place like where Jiraiya and Kabuto trained.
> 
> The scene changes to Tobi and Naruto after Madara says that he's going to go get the Kyubi.
> 
> ...



Does the switch happen at the end of the chapter? Hopefully this means it will finally focus on the good stuff starting next chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> At the very least, if a single one of them can't be killed, it's Tsunade. At least until Byakugou runs out.



What happens if her head is cut off?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yea he looks like he's getting his ass handed to him. Tobi has no damage whatsoever and seems to just be playing with Naruto. Naruto can't use his BM anymore and thus has no chance against Tobi and his gedo mazo filled with 7 bijuu let alone an immortal and infinite chakra Madara.



you forget naruto has the chakra of the other bijuu and naruto is confident as hell he wont be if he got owned. i am not saying naruto will beat madara and tobi. he is not playing with naruto dont see any indication of this


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 4, 2012)

hey Evil just say this one thing,
do any of the kages die?


----------



## harurisu (Jul 4, 2012)

Marsala said:


> But that doesn't mean that Tsunade knows it. If she did, she should have used it by now.
> 
> *Maybe Sakura will learn it someday.
> *



You do know that the manga will end soon ? WHEN is she going to learn it ?


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> hey Evil just say this one thing,
> do any of the kages die?



I believe you already know the answer to that question.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Hope I'm wrong and Madara uses Space/Time ninjutsu to instantly arrive at Tobi and Naruto's location.
> 
> Hate to sit through weeks of: *"Kishi forgot about Madara. Madara got lost. Where is Madara."*



Somebody said that he's like Kenpachi when it comes to battle, maybe he's also like Kenpachi when it comes to direction.


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Slug Sage mode probably exists since it was hinted that there was another place like where Jiraiya and Kabuto trained.
> 
> The scene changes to Tobi and Naruto after Madara says that he's going to go get the Kyubi.
> 
> ...



Evil what about Madara?
what exactly happened there?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> What happens if her head is cut off?



If she can survive such grievous injuries as getting nearly scissored in half, I don't think her head is such a stretch. Much like Souzou Saisei, the chakra spreads all over the body and is no longer controlled by the forehead seal. I personally believe she can survive and regenerate from decapitation, but that's a very unpopular opinion.


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke learns slug mode trolololololo


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 4, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Ummm have you seen Naruto lately?
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto's fucked up while Tobi's perfectly fine.



tobi has a crack on his mask... and its special made for wars so hard like steel... so how can there be a crack on it ?  naruto doesnt wear a mask so he has some scratches that bleed if he had a mask it would be a bit different


still madara going to narutos location.....its kind of pointless becouse naruto is already tired and such.... many friends are going to narutos location so naruto will have to protect them... and since madara goes there it will be hard to fight and protect at the same time.... I guess there is when bee will be taken.... and raikage will feel the pain as he failed to stop madara and that lead to bee's capture (they promised to take care of this fight... they kinda lost and madara took off)


now I see kages rushing towards narutos location or hirashin will be used to transport kages to narutos location... time will tell

but I guess when madara arrives kurama will get into percfect synhro with naruto as kurama hates madara the most in the world... so from his anger and wanting to kick madaras ass the perfect synhro will kick in


----------



## Evil (Jul 4, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> So Tobi ended up using the kin in brothers and the hachibi tentacle after all since he's running out of time.



Correct.

All your eyes are open now.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 4, 2012)

harurisu said:


> You do know that the manga will end soon ? WHEN is she going to learn it ?



The epilogue. Or something. Kishimoto might have mentioned it for completeness's sake, just as he briefly showed the Seven Swordsmen.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> So.... Kin and Gin missed the cancellation command? Or did Tobi already seal their Nine Tails' chakra in Gedo Mazou already?



They're in the Sealing Pot, which is in Tobi's possession.  Though since he got them on the first day of the war, they might be sealed in the statue already.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

harurisu said:


> You do know that the manga will end soon ? WHEN is she going to learn it ?



That's what the epilogue is for.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

wait if i remember right in the story journey to the west doesn't the monkey king get sealed in the pot but he becoming even stronger after coming out. maybe who ever gets in the pot gets stronger as well in naruto.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 4, 2012)

so what i'm getting from all of this tentacle and pot hype is that....

the guy who died eating hachibi meat has been revived by edo tensei and plans to seek revenge  that's a great turn of events


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Nimander said:


> They're in the Sealing Pot, which is in Tobi's possession.  Though since he got them on the first day of the war, they might be sealed in the statue already.



If he waited to seal them, then he is an idiot.


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Correct.
> 
> All your eyes are open now.



Wait, hold the phones. Does Tobi leave the battle?


----------



## Cjones (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm hoping Madara's just talking or if he does leave uses Tobi Space/Time Ninjutsu, cause I just don't see the Kages letting him "walk off."

...Actually now that I think about it 3 of the 5 may just do that.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> He's tried to kill them several times. Has he gone all out? No, of course not. He's gotten semi-serious a few times, but that wasn't enough to kill the Kages.
> 
> He's toying with them, but that would've destroyed most shinobi already. He's even extolled Tsunade and the Kages as well as being worthy of their title. I think that the Kages did a marvelous job over all.
> 
> At the very least, if a single one of them can't be killed, it's Tsunade. At least until Byakugou runs out.



So you agree that he can defeat them? What are we talking about then? I agree with that. When he's playing around they barely hang on, when he's serious they get dominated.

Okay, fine by me...


----------



## santanico (Jul 4, 2012)

harurisu said:


> You do know that *the manga will end soon* ? WHEN is she going to learn it ?



This has been said for so many years now lol


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2012)

Gabe said:


> you forget naruto has the chakra of the other bijuu and naruto is confident as hell he wont be if he got owned. i am not saying naruto will beat madara and tobi.



Since when is Naruto not confident? He thinks he can beat anyone even when he's severely outclassed. And if he has all that chakra then why isn't he using it? Point being it's obviously not going to make much of a difference. He doesn't have the beasts themselves in him and he already has a massive reservoir of chakra. 

He's severely outclassed by Tobi and would have zero chance against him and an Madara who's immortal and has infinite chakra. Naruto also has ZERO sealing techniques.


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Correct.
> 
> All your eyes are open now.



the eyes of the gedo statue?
what happens then?
juubi appears?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

so he used the tentacle and bee is the juubi ready. incoming pseudo juubi vs juubi anruto vs tobi


----------



## auem (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> No and Yes.



so another his tentacle get sealed....


----------



## Evil (Jul 4, 2012)

vered said:


> the eyes of the gedo statue?
> what happens then?
> juubi appears?



All I can say is that the time has come.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Correct.
> 
> All your eyes are open now.



But will that be good enough? In theory, Kinkaku and Ginkaku can provide unlimited Kyuubi chakra, but just a bit of the Hachibi shouldn't be adequate.

Maybe it will be incomplete but capable of reaching completion by natural regeneration.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> Correct.
> 
> All your eyes are open now.



Thank RikudouGod.

For a second, I thought, by trolled, you meant Tobi, for he didn't have a chance to take care of Kin and Gin before Edo Tensei ended.

I was honestly a bit worried.

Seriously doubt Bee will be captured at this point, so it felt like Kin and Gin are crucial to our chances of seeing the Juubi revived.


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> All I can say is that the time has come.



so the juubi is about to get revived?awesome
and what about Madara and new techs?


----------



## Deadway (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> All I can say is that the time has come.



The time has come...for you to post it all.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> All I can say is that the time has come.



I'm so happy, so very happy.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> So you agree that he can defeat them? What are we talking about then? I agree with that. When he's playing around they barely hang on, when he's serious they get dominated.
> 
> Okay, fine by me...



He's obviously capable of defeating them, I just don't think it'll be as easy as he/others think.

He was deadly serious when he penetrated Tsunade. He was also serious when he had 5 Susano'o clones of himself fight and outnumber the Kages. They fought through it valiantly, with the younger Kages being knocked down first. Tsunade was holding her own, Raikage made the mistake of letting his guard up, and Onoki was doing just fine.

He was serious at times, and those times the Kages survived just fine. He hasn't gone all out, but that doesn't mean he didn't mean to kill them and just spared them for fun.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 4, 2012)

Seems like a bit too many scene changes for one chapter. Like a soap opera. We got some suigetsu, sauce, juugo, Naruto, Tobi, Kages and Madara all in one chapter.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> He's obviously capable of defeating them, I just don't think it'll be as easy as he/others think.
> 
> He was deadly serious when he penetrated Tsunade. He was also serious when he had 5 Susano'o clones of himself fight and outnumber the Kages. They fought through it valiantly, with the younger Kages being knocked down first. Tsunade was holding her own, Raikage made the mistake of letting his guard up, and Onoki was doing just fine.
> 
> He was serious at times, and those times the Kages survived just fine. He hasn't gone all out, but that doesn't mean he didn't mean to kill them and just spared them for fun.



Level of diff. doesn't matter, they lose, which is the point. Him leaving grants them life and they can continue living.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> If he waited to seal them, then he is an idiot.



This is Tobi we're talking about.  

Then again, this _is_ Tobi we're talking about.

Make of all that what you will.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara and Tobi to fight over who will become the Juubi Jin


----------



## Marsala (Jul 4, 2012)

So Naruto AND Bee lucked out and they won't get extracted.


----------



## auem (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> That's what the epilogue is for.



naruto suppose to bring peace for forever...why she need to learn slug-sage mode in future..?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Since when is Naruto not confident? He thinks he can beat anyone even when he's severely outclassed. And if he has all that chakra then why isn't he using it? Point being it's obviously not going to make much of a difference. He doesn't have the beasts themselves in him and he already has a massive reservoire of chakra.
> 
> He's severely outclassed by Tobi and would have zero chance against him and an Madara who's immortal and has infinite chakra. Naruto also has ZERO sealing techniques.


he is not out classed by tobi why fear the one you are stronger then. also show me where tobi is playing and out classing anruto. you are serious wrong to thing he is out classing naruto. roshi said he gave him chakra and the other beast gave him something as well.  you for get ma and pa and gerotora for the sealing. and again i not saying he will beat them together.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

So Kin/Gin act as substitues, as well as the tentacle.

What happens next? This is becoming interesting.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> Madara and Tobi to fight over who will become the Juubi Jin



Madara might as well give it to Tobi, he's invincible now


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 4, 2012)

Gabe said:


> damn wonder who maybe another person will be introduced



The one that teaches him the hawk summon.


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> All I can say is that the time has come.



Best news I've heard all week.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> He's obviously capable of defeating them, I just don't think it'll be as easy as he/others think.
> 
> He was deadly serious when he penetrated Tsunade. He was also serious when he had 5 Susano'o clones of himself fight and outnumber the Kages. They fought through it valiantly, with the younger Kages being knocked down first. Tsunade was holding her own, Raikage made the mistake of letting his guard up, and Onoki was doing just fine.
> 
> He was serious at times, and those times the Kages survived just fine. He hasn't gone all out, but that doesn't mean he didn't mean to kill them and just spared them for fun.



He was mocking them, no way was he seriously when he attacked the Kages with his Mokuton clones. The real Madara even stood off to the side and calmly watched.  - he spent roughly the entire battle testing out his new powers.

Perfect Susanoo is about the only example of him fighting seriously.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 4, 2012)

So  Bee will likely be sticking around for the remainder of the series


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 4, 2012)

sasuke juubi scroll oro gedo too much win


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jul 4, 2012)

Evil said:


> All I can say is that the time has come.


Oh shit...


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> So Kin/Gin act as substitues, as well as the tentacle.
> 
> What happens next? This is becoming interesting.



Maybe infinite chakra Madara gets dumped into the statue...


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 4, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Tobi might as well give it to Madara, he's invincible now



Fixed. :ho


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

So Evil, does Tobi leave the battlefield? Oh tell me it isn't so~


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> So  Bee will likely be sticking around for the remainder of the series



yeah great and after the war he will have a rap tour


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

probably the best chapter we've had since 560 one.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> So  Bee will likely be sticking around for the remainder of the series



You've calmly plotted your revenge since the summer of 2008, huh? 

It's not to bee.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 4, 2012)

this doesn't make sense if the kin/gin, and tentacle's chakra is enough why did he go after naruto or bee?


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> You've calmly plotted your revenge since the summer of 2008, huh?
> 
> It's not to bee.



 His username. 

It all makes sense.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> So Killer Bee will likely be sticking around for the remainder of the series?



That means more clotheslines from hell


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> He was mocking them, no way was he seriously when he attacked the Kages with his Mokuton clones. The real Madara even stood off to the side and calmly watched.  - he spent roughly the entire battle testing out his new powers.
> 
> Perfect Susanoo is about the only example of him fighting seriously.



Except these are _five_ exact replicas of a haxxed to hell shinobi with Susano'o, who are far larger than the Kages themselves, and likely with his regenerative abilities. I don't think they displayed any ninjutsu, however.

Madara did get somewhat serious when he did that. Tsunade goaded him into it, and he did that in response. He may have been watching, but it would've been major overkill if he also attacked while they were attacking five god damn copies of him.

Perfect Susano'o is when he  was dead serious, but that doesn't mean he couldn't have been serious those other times. I mean, really: when he stabbed Tsunade through the gut, do you think he meant that as a playful gesture? No, he meant to end her. He was surprised when it didn't happen.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2012)

Gabe said:


> he is not out classed by tobi why fear the one you are stronger then. also show me where tobi is playing and out classing anruto. you are serious wrong to thing he is out classing naruto. roshi said he gave him chakra and the other beast gave him something as well.  you for get ma and pa and gerotora for the sealing. and again i not saying he will beat them together.



So you're really telling me a base Naruto is stronger than a Tobi with rinnegan, s/t jutsu and a gedo mazo filled with 7 bijuu?  Naruto's way out of his league right now.

And what are ma and pa going to do? They've never shown any kind of sealing techniques. You're simply throwing out BS to support a illogical argument. Naruto's face is completely fucked up while Tobi doesn't even have a scratch on him and thus it's obvious Tobi's easily wrecking him.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Now that Madara survived a troll with the Kages, looks like Tobi is about to take a back seat. The Masked Man's story is coming to an end, sooner rather than later.

Unless he manages to surpass Edo Madara.


----------



## Narutaru (Jul 4, 2012)

Marsala said:


> So Naruto AND Bee lucked out and they won't get extracted.



They didn't luck out. He didn't have the ability to catch them so he had to go for plan b. It's so funny to think about how many people were saying they were going to get sealed when it was so obvious they weren't.


----------



## auem (Jul 4, 2012)

Jad said:


> So Evil, does Tobi leave the battlefield? Oh tell me it isn't so~



why should he...??..

this is the moment he waited for so long...


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Now that Madara survived a troll with the Kages, looks like Tobi is about to take a back seat. The Masked Man's story is coming to an end, sooner rather than later.
> 
> Unless he manages to surpass Edo Madara.



i can see some backstabbing already


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Except these are _five_ exact replicas of a haxxed to hell shinobi with Susano'o, who are far larger than the Kages themselves, and likely with his regenerative abilities. I don't think they displayed any ninjutsu, however.
> 
> Madara did get somewhat serious when he did that. Tsunade goaded him into it, and he did that in response. He may have been watching, but it would've been major overkill if he also attacked while they were attacking five god damn copies of him.
> 
> Perfect Susano'o is when he  was dead serious, but that doesn't mean he couldn't have been serious those other times. I mean, really: when he stabbed Tsunade through the gut, do you think he meant that as a playful gesture? No, he meant to end her. He was surprised when it didn't happen.



Serious, leaves no room for games. If he were serious, then that means he is giving it his all, which he certainly was not.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

auem said:


> why should he...??..
> 
> this is the moment he waited for so long...


Well, I imagine summoning the Juubi takes a bit of preparation. He can't very well summon it with everyone trying to attack him, can he?


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jul 4, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So you're really telling me a base Naruto is stronger than a Tobi with rinnegan, s/t jutsu and a gedo mazo filled with 7 bijuu?  Naruto's way out of his league right now.
> 
> And what are ma and pa going to do? They've never shown any kind of sealing techniques. You're simply throwing out BS to support a illogical argument. Naruto's face is completely fucked up while Tobi doesn't even have a scratch on him.



Keep laughing. We are going to be laughing at you eventually  Naruto will prove too strong for them, just watch.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 4, 2012)

I guess Tobi did keep his promise


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

auem said:


> why should he...??..
> 
> this is the moment he waited for so long...



Yeah, but doesn't it take time to seal stuff into Gedo Mazo. Whats he gonna do, tell everyone on the battlefield "Hold your shit, just sealing this thing into Gedo Mazo so I can finish my plans of world domination"


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Now that Madara survived a troll with the Kages, looks like Tobi is about to take a back seat. The Masked Man's story is coming to an end, sooner rather than later.
> 
> Unless he manages to surpass Edo Madara.



I'm willing to bet one of them will end up killing the other.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 4, 2012)

lol its funny how some people think that madara was going all out on kages


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Serious, leaves no room for games. If he were serious, then that means he is giving it his all, which he certainly was not.



So he was playfully stabbing Tsunade with hopes she'd survive, right?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Keep laughing. We are going to be laughing at you eventually  Naruto will prove too strong for them, just watch.



I'm just laughing at you and your illogical fanboyism


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I'm willing to bet one of them will end up killing the other.



Yes, I can see it now:



			
				Uchiha Madara said:
			
		

> Tobi, my faithful clone, created from my own DNA mixed with that of my greatest enemy, your usefulness has finally met its end.
> 
> Be gone....


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So you're really telling me a base Naruto is stronger than a Tobi with rinnegan, s/t jutsu and a gedo mazo filled with 7 bijuu?
> 
> Naruto can't use bijuu mode anymore. And what are ma and pa going to do? They've never shown any kind of sealing techniques. You're simply throwing out BS to support a illogical argument. Naruto's face is completely fucked up while Tobi doesn't even have a scratch on him.



frogs are well versed in many things forget naruto is the main character you really think tobi is gonna beat him. how do you know naruto can get in bijuu mode anymore especially with the chakra he got from the bijuu. Bet you naruto will find a way to fight and use his power. naurto face is fucked up and how do you know tobi did it and not gedo mazo who they forced to a knee. dont forget the fear in tobi usually sparks end for villain in  shonen. want to bet and stop this useless back and forth naruto will pull out something that will make him on par with tobi. whether it is the bijuu chakra or him entering BM again.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 4, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> And what are ma and pa going to do? They've never shown any kind of sealing techniques. You're simply throwing out BS to support a illogical argument. Naruto's face is completely fucked up while Tobi doesn't even have a scratch on him.



Tobi has a crack on his mask... and he is using a really strong mask for war sake (normal punch couldnt do anything)... so he got hit for sure...

and narutos face fucked up ?? where... he has maybe a scar to bleed... he was more fucked up when karui beaten him against the wall >__< (and you cant see tobis face under the mask... not mention that tobi was freaking out becouse he throught he was sweating...)


----------



## Nimander (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Except these are _five_ exact replicas of a haxxed to hell shinobi with Susano'o, who are far larger than the Kages themselves, and likely with his regenerative abilities. I don't think they displayed any ninjutsu, however.
> 
> Madara did get somewhat serious when he did that. Tsunade goaded him into it, and he did that in response. He may have been watching, but it would've been major overkill if he also attacked while they were attacking five god damn copies of him.
> 
> Perfect Susano'o is when he  was dead serious, but that doesn't mean he couldn't have been serious those other times. I mean, really: when he stabbed Tsunade through the gut, do you think he meant that as a playful gesture? No, he meant to end her. He was surprised when it didn't happen.



I'm sorry.  But just because he launched deadly attacks doesn't mean that he was serious the entire time.  He held back that entire fight until complete Susano'o came out.  It was flat out stated that he did, and the fact that we didn't see what it presumably his most powerful offensive attack until a short while ago emphasizes that.  Honestly, he spent more time trying to mindfuck (troll) them than kill them. 

He attacked the Kages.  It was up to them whether to survive those attacks or not.  Once he got serious, you could tell that they knew they were well and truly screwed.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> So he was playfully stabbing Tsunade with hopes she'd survive, right?



No.

He just casually stabbed her, while testing out his Mokuton Bushin.  - and arrogantly gave the Kages a lecture on his and Hashirama's powers.

Unlucky for him, Tsunade is a boss.

Yes, he meant to kill her - kill them all in fact, but he wasn't giving it his best effort. That much is clear to everyone here. In my opinion, stating that he was fighting serious, indicates just that.


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> No.
> 
> He just casually stabbed her, while testing out his Mokuton Bushin.  - and arrogantly gave the Kages a lecture on his and Hashirama's powers.
> 
> Unlucky for him, Tsunade is a boss.



Lawl Klue, I see what you did there xD


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

What Madara did is akin to shooting a bullet at each of the Kage's heads or in a vital spot, and someone calling that playing about. And then, if he starts shooting rapidly and precisely, he would be serious. That doesn't mean he wasn't being just as deadly when he was playing, which I give the Kages credit for surviving -- just like Madara does.

Edit: You know what, this debate isn't worth it. As long as we agree Tsunade is a boss.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 4, 2012)

This is all going way too smoothly for Madara.  Someone is gonna throw a kink in his plans, and I have the strong feeling it's going to be Tobi.

Officially coming out with the theory that Tobi will double cross Madara and will somehow "absorb" him, along with his invincibility and abilities and will reach the state he needs to become the Juubi Jin that way.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 4, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I said it weeks ago that Naruto is a perfect match-up for Madara. And now my dream fight will happen. BM+SM incoming.


----------



## Internet Notoriety (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What Madara did is akin to shooting a bullet at each of the Kage's heads or in a vital spot, and someone calling that playing about.



No. You can calm yourself out of your delirium.


----------



## auem (Jul 4, 2012)

Jad said:


> Yeah, but doesn't it take time to seal stuff into Gedo Mazo. Whats he gonna do, tell everyone on the battlefield "Hold your shit, just sealing this thing into Gedo Mazo so I can finish my plans of world domination"



Evil didn't specified whether tobi sealed the kin-gin chakra in front of bee and naruto...so i thought he has done that already...


as for the jyubi,i expect him to come out breaking the gedo-mazo....not as a summoning appearing from nowhere...


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Nimander said:


> This is all going way too smoothly for Madara.  Someone is gonna throw a kink in his plans, and I have the strong feeling it's going to be Tobi.
> 
> Officially coming out with the theory that Tobi will double cross Madara and will somehow "absorb" him, along with his invincibility and abilities and will reach the state he needs to become the Juubi Jin that way.



One less battle for Naruto. I'm totally against that idea. Even if Madara was the one to betray Tobi. If it were to happen, Madara is likely the one to act.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 4, 2012)

Gabe you're trolling right

right?


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 4, 2012)

Nimander said:


> This is all going way too smoothly for Madara.  Someone is gonna throw a kink in his plans, and I have the strong feeling it's going to be Tobi.
> 
> *Officially coming out with the theory that Tobi will double cross Madara and will somehow "absorb" him, along with his invincibility and abilities and will reach the state he needs to become the Juubi Jin that way.*



I think it will either be this or Madara ruthlessly kills Tobi in front of Naruto, furthering Naruto's resolve.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2012)

Gabe said:


> frogs are well versed in many things



And that doesn't equate to them having sealing jutsu. A lot of shinobi are very well versed and they don't possess sealing jutsu. Stop with the BS.



> forget naruto is the main character you really think tobi is gonna beat him.



I'm looking at it from a logical perspective and anyone who's logical can very well see how far outclassed Naruto is right now. The only way and I mean only way a base Naruto's going to win is by plot as always.



> how do you know naruto can get in bijuu mode anymore especially with the chakra he got from the bijuu.



And why exactly hasn't he gone back into it then? My point exactly.



> Bet you naruto will find a way to fight and use his power. naurto face is fucked up and how do you know tobi did it and not gedo mazo who they forced to a knee.



Ummm gedo mazo is a part of Tobi's power just like Naruto's summons are. And WTF is this shit about them forcing gedo mazo to a knee? Did it show Naruto and Bee forcefully putting gedo mazo on its knees? No it didn't, so once again please stop with the illogical BS. For all we know gedo mazo could've jumped and landed on one knee.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> Gabe you're trolling right
> 
> right?



probably but what specifically


----------



## Internet Notoriety (Jul 4, 2012)

> Lol, this isn't the first time someone's made a dupe just to debate with me.



1. No, it's not
2. I'm not arguing, I'm telling you that you're delusional


----------



## Easley (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara confronting Tobi would be quite dramatic. Some huge revelations, and if he manages to defeat/seal Madara, his hype goes off the charts.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

At the end of the day, Madara felt that the Kages weren't even worth killing.

How sad.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Edit: You know what, this debate isn't worth it. As long as we agree Tsunade is a boss.


 Good job there, Klue.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> One last battle for Naruto. I'm totally against that idea. Even if Madara was the one to betray Tobi. If it were to happen, Madara is likely the one to act.



One last battle for Naruto+that whole army his way against the very epitome of evil in the shinobi world in Tobi/Madara, with Naruto heading the forces of "goodness"?  I can totally see that coming.

As for Madara, he's arrogant as fuck, and is a victim of the fatal over-confidence that comes with it.  If he comes and starts talking down to Tobi, you can bet your ass that Tobi will double cross him.  On general principles as well as for the power boost.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Nimander said:


> One last battle for Naruto+that whole army his way against the very epitome of evil in the shinobi world in Tobi/Madara, with Naruto heading the forces of "goodness"?  I can totally see that coming.
> 
> As for Madara, he's arrogant as fuck, and is a victim of the fatal over-confidence that comes with it.  If he comes and starts talking down to Tobi, you can bet your ass that Tobi will double cross him.  On general principles as well as for the power boost.



Meant to say, "one less battle for Naruto."

Less, not last.



Jad said:


> Lawl Klue, I see what you did there xD





SaiST said:


> Good job there, Klue.



Works every time.


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> At the end of the day, Madara felt that the Kages weren't even worth killing.
> 
> How sad.



Wouldn't you get bored if you started playing with ants. Right now, go outside and start flicking ants. How long would you last xD


----------



## Leptirica (Jul 4, 2012)

Yet again, no one's dead? That is such a bad way to start a Wednesday.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm getting tired of debating about Tsunade anyways. 



Klue said:


> At the end of the day, Madara felt that the Kages weren't even worth killing.
> 
> How sad.



He was impressed by them though. Maybe...they made him flee in fear? 

Haha, just kidding. I think Kishimoto made Madara so haxxed, it's impressive for the Kages to even survive what they did.

So the question now arises: how will he be defeated?


----------



## Nimander (Jul 4, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I think it will either be this or Madara ruthlessly kills Tobi in front of Naruto, furthering Naruto's resolve.



Madara ruthlessly killing Tobi wouldn't phase Naruto negatively a single bit.  He has no attachment to him, and absolutely zero reason to like him.  Hell, Naruto can in fact lay 90% of the problems he's EVER had in his life solely at Tobi's feet.  Naruto would be more likely to kiss Madara than hate him if Madara took Tobi out.  

I just can't see that happening though.  It doesn't feel right, and doesn't match Tobi's character.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Jad said:


> Wouldn't you get bored if you started playing with ants. Right now, go outside and start flicking ants. How long would you last xD



You're absolutely right Jad, makes sense.

That's a Final Villain for you.


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm getting tired of debating about Tsunade anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm impressed Kishimoto found a way to not make Madara kill the Kages. While still portraying him as unbeatable.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

> The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:
> 
> 
> > And that doesn't equate to them having sealing jutsu. A lot of shinobi are very well versed and they don't possess sealing jutsu. Stop with the BS.
> ...


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

So basically Madara had to left because he is shitting in his pants that Tobi basically has the Juubi at his reach?


----------



## Penance (Jul 4, 2012)

What if it's Danzou?


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm getting tired of debating about Tsunade anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew they would survive. The author didn't remove one relevant character from the story during this war. Of course there needs to be proper build up and a reason to kill off characters, or at least the major ones, but I still found it ironic.

War is hell after all, right?


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> So basically Madara had to left because he is shitting in his pants that Tobi basically has the Juubi at his reach?



Madara: "I'm going to go now"
Oonoki: "Phew...........shit we would have been toast"

*Madara slowly turns around*

*arnold schwarzenegger voice*; Madara: "I'll be back." *flies away*

Kages: "Fuck......."


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

Well this is the last stand for Kabuto if he doesnt has relevance for the scroll I think he is done...... at least I have my other #1 favourite Naruto which I think will end up becoming RS 2.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Meant to say, "one less battle for Naruto."



Gotcha.  

So let's see.  We have coming up

-potential reveal of the face behind the mask, as well as possible revelation of how Kakashi got his MS if it's at all Obito related
-Madara and Tobi finally meeting face to face
-possible meeting between Sasuke and the rest of the rookies/shinobi army incoming

This all almost feels like the climax to the story, except I'm thinking it's the second to last big climax.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> So let's see.  We have coming up
> 
> ...



I'm excited, but sadden at the same time. All of the most interesting revelations are making themselves known, at the expense of the story ending forever.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> I knew they would survive. The author didn't remove one relevant character from the story during this war. Of course there needs to be proper build up and a reason to kill off characters, or at least the major ones, but I still found it ironic.
> 
> War is hell after all, right?



I was of the opinion they'd survive, but I wouldn't've been surprised if Onoki or the like died. Until Kishi portrayed just how strong Onoki was.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 4, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Madara ruthlessly killing Tobi wouldn't phase Naruto negatively a single bit.  He has no attachment to him, and absolutely zero reason to like him.  Hell, Naruto can in fact lay 90% of the problems he's EVER had in his life solely at Tobi's feet.  Naruto would be more likely to kiss Madara than hate him if Madara took Tobi out.
> 
> I just can't see that happening though.  It doesn't feel right, and doesn't match Tobi's character.



I was thinking more from an ethical point of view. Not that he actually cared about Tobi at all. 

Seeing Madara kill someone who was his loyal ally without any remorse might rub him the wrong way.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm guessing Madara doesn't actually leave this chapter. The problem is how the Kages are going to go about this? Unless he had some Space/Time move I just can't see him up and leaving like "lol see ya later."

That would just be...lol


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 4, 2012)

So Kabuto wasn't a total failure, then. Another fine pawn for Tobi all in all.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jul 4, 2012)

wow Evil appeared again. I think Sasuke will meet Danzo


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

Cjones said:


> I'm guessing Madara doesn't actually leave this chapter. The problem is how the Kages are going to go about this? Unless he had some Space/Time move I just can't see him up and leaving like "lol see ya later."
> 
> That would just be...lol



there are 2 options:
he defeated the kages and left or he used a S/T tech.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I was of the opinion they'd survive, but I wouldn't've been surprised if Onoki or the like died. Until Kishi portrayed just how strong Onoki was.



I would have, only because Kishi didn't "butter" the reader up beforehand. He has a way of linking a reader's emotions to a character before he delivers the "axe."


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 4, 2012)

I really want to see some scans, it would clear up everything, but I guess it'll be tomorrow when I wake up to find the chapter.

Madara leaves the battlefield to go after Kurama huh? Okay. Then that means he officially loses for default by leaving the battle while it is still going. :ho

But seriously, does he really expect the Kages to stand there and watch him go after the one they've been looking out since the war was declared? That part of this spoiler (which hasn't even been posted yet in the Spoiler Thread) doesn't make any sense. I can believe about a possible Orochimaru comeback and some Tobi and Naruto, but the way Madara just leaves is also anti-climatic as him fading away by the Edo Tensei IMO. I'd accept if all the Kages end up dying in one final all-or-nothing assault, but damn, I really was looking for an actual defeat of any party here.

I'll just have to find out tomorrow.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 4, 2012)

I Knew the only reason Tsuande got her chakra back was so she wouldn't go Hag mode.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> I would have, only because Kishi didn't "butter" the reader up beforehand. He has a way of linking a reader's emotions to a character before he delivers the "axe."



Well, he usually does that with flashbacks, and Onoki did get that...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2012)

Gabe said:


> you really thing ma and pa dont know seals eight



I'll wait for you to list me the sealing jutsu that ma and pa know. *Waiting*



> and you forget about geratora.



And what exactly is he going to do to seal Madara? He's a storage frog, nothing more. I'll wait for you to tell me what exactly he can do to seal Madara though. *Again waiting*



> never said it was not his power but we will never know what caused gedo to go on a knee you can speculate as can i



You stated it as if it was some kind of fact when in fact it's not even close.



> . if you dont think naruto wont find a way your crazy and on something and have not seen when naruto has done through the series.



And as I said the only way he's finding a way is by plot or asspulls. How has he won against people he's been severely outclassed by? Plot and asspulls.



> found a way around sage mode and to use the frs. he will find a way to enter a mode. like i said want to bet. or to much BS because it can be true.



As I said asspulls and plot. Naruto as he is right now is severely outclassed by Tobi and adding Madara just makes it a massacre. Hell it's already a massacre.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 4, 2012)

vered said:


> there are 2 options:
> he defeated the kages and left or he used a S/T tech.



I'd rather see option 2. One would just be...idk, would just further make my opinion of last weeks chapter being "rushed" more valid.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm excited, but sadden at the same time. All of the most interesting revelations are making themselves known, at the expense of the story ending forever.



Eh.  I'm getting to the point where I feel the story should end.  There's a point past which no story should continue, and Kishi hasn't quite reached that point yet.  He's paced the story well so far, and as long as he doesn't try to stretch out the story past where he needs to it's gonna end well.

One thing's for sure though.  I've been following _Naruto_ for so long and have so many memories associated with it and discussing the story that seeing it end will literally feel like the end of an era for me.



Palpatine said:


> I was thinking more from an ethical point of view. Not that he actually cared about Tobi at all.
> 
> Seeing Madara kill someone who was his loyal ally without any remorse might rub him the wrong way.



Hmm.  I can see this happening.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

I'd love to see the forum explode if Madara uses Jikūkan Idō to travel to Naruto's location.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> I would have, only because Kishi didn't "butter" the reader up beforehand. He has a way of linking a reader's emotions to a character before he delivers the "axe."



I think Kishi is testing a new way of "killing" off characters. Kabuto was his trial run and he basically killed him off by erasing his relevance and destroying any emotional investment a fan might have had for him.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jul 4, 2012)

The Kages should have kept Datclone.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 4, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I'd love to see the forum explode if Madara uses Jikūkan Idō to travel to Naruto's location.



He was confirmed by Kishi for not having it in the fight with Hashi though.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 4, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> The Kages should have kept Datclone.



Well, that wouldn't have been fair to Madara. DatClone is above Rikudo level with only 1% of Kyuubi chakra. Imagine him with full chakra.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He was confirmed by Kishi for not having it in the fight with Hashi though.



Really?

Minato said, that only Madara could sneak past the Konoha detection barrier, summon the Kyuubi, etc., after acknowledging that he used Space/Time ninjutus.

He was surprised that his Jikūkan Idō was more advanced than Tobirama's and his own, however.

Can't make sense of it, honestly.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Really?
> 
> Minato said, that only Madara could sneak past the Konoha detection barrier, summon the Kyuubi, etc., after acknowledging that he used Space/Time ninjutu.



In one of the databooks or fanbooks(forget which one)  it was confirmed that Madara didn't have any kind of s/t jutsu in his fight with Hashirama.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> In one of the databooks it was confirmed that Madara didn't have any kind of s/t jutsu in his fight with Hashirama.



Don't recall. Could you possibly link me? 

Maybe he picked up something after his fight, then?

Eh! Don't know why I'm even considering it - it's not like Evil confirmed that he used Jikūkan Idō to travel to Tobi and Naruto's location.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 4, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> In one of the databooks or fanbooks(forget which one)  it was confirmed that Madara didn't have any kind of s/t jutsu in his fight with Hashirama.



IF he summoned Kyuubi, then he has at least one S/T Jutsu.


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Don't recall. Could you possibly link me?
> 
> Maybe he picked up something after his fight, then?
> 
> Eh! Don't know why I'm even considering it - it's not like Evil confirmed that he used Jikūkan Idō to travel to Tobi and Naruto's location.



I don't really want to see Madara get to the location quickly, because I wanna see the fight between Tobi and Naruto/etc...


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Really?
> 
> Minato said, that only Madara could sneak past the Konoha detection barrier, summon the Kyuubi, etc., after acknowledging that he used Space/Time ninjutus.
> 
> ...



In the fanbook yes. The one where Hiruzen was said to have known the counters to all Konoha jutsu and where the village stats were shown.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

Well then, I guess we'll have to settle for Madara walking to Naruto's location Sasuke style.


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Well then, I guess we'll have to settle for Madara walking to Naruto's location Sasuke style.



So his going to be walking to the location with a Country Western Cowboy theme song playing in the background?


----------



## Deana (Jul 4, 2012)

Jad said:


> I don't really want to see Madara get to the location quickly, because I wanna see the fight between Tobi and Naruto/etc...


It would be so awesome if they defeat Tobi and are celebrating because they think the war is over and good has won the day . . . but then Trolldara skips in on the scene.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 4, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Well then, I guess we'll have to settle for Madara walking to Naruto's location Sasuke style.



Or he could take three steps and get there in his Megazord.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 4, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Well then, I guess we'll have to settle for Madara walking to Naruto's location Sasuke style.



I only said he didn't have it while fighting Hashi


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

Jad said:


> So his going to be walking to the location with a Country Western Cowboy theme song playing in the background?


"This here Juubi aint big enough fer the both of us."


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> In the fanbook yes. The one where Hiruzen was said to have known the counters to all Konoha jutsu and where the village stats were shown.



Found the compilation and discussion threads, but I'm far too lazy to look through them.

Here if you're interested:  , 

Would be nice if a certain "extra informative" mod would step in and settle this debate for us.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 4, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Well then, I guess we'll have to settle for Madara walking to Naruto's location Sasuke style.



Ummm...he does have the Rinnegan, remember?  And I vaguely remember Pain being able to do something like fly because of his abilities...


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

Will Sharrinnegan appear?

If so Madara will get raped.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara has falcon summons, he'll fly there


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Will Sharrinnegan appear?
> 
> If so Madara will get raped.



lol, what makes you say that?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Found the compilation and discussion threads, but I'm far too lazy to look through them.
> 
> Here if you're interested:  ,
> 
> Would be nice if a certain "extra informative" mod would step in and settle this debate for us.



[ 1 ]

Last point under interesting facts


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> Madara has falcon summons, he'll fly there



Sasuke has a Falcon summons

Madara has a Dragons summons..........................make that 50 Dragons.......


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 4, 2012)

wait, when did this all happen? such a rush in the storyline O_O


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 4, 2012)

Confirmed : Kishi is a dickless ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Called it that none of the kages would die.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Will Sharrinnegan appear?
> 
> If so Madara will get raped.



How so? He's got his Megazord (Susanoo) and because he's the red ranger he has his battelizer (Rinnegan). He has the making of a champion. Oh, he's also immortal.


----------



## Boom Burger (Jul 4, 2012)

Rofl, so now when Naruto defeats Juubi everyone will be like "butt naruto defeet a weeker ten tales becoz it not has 8 or 9 tails"


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 4, 2012)

Jad said:


> Sasuke has a Falcon summons
> 
> Madara has a Dragons summons..........................make that 50 Dragons.......



Madara has a summoning contract with meteors.

He always rides in style.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Confirmed : Kishi is a dickless ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Called it that none of the kages would die.



In all fairness, it wouldn't have had that much of an impact on the reader. We barely know the Kages outside of Gaara and Tsunade. The former is death proof, died once already.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jul 4, 2012)

Gabe said:


> > The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:
> >
> >
> > > And that doesn't equate to them having sealing jutsu. A lot of shinobi are very well versed and they don't possess sealing jutsu. Stop with the BS.
> > ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 4, 2012)

Kishi reaching for dat climax


c'mon, Madara, Juubi, I want it all


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Confirmed : Kishi is a dickless ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Called it that none of the kages would die.



we dont know what happened with the kages.Evil conveniently continues to hold off the info.


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> Madara has a summoning contract with meteors.
> 
> He always rides in style.



Ahahaha, so true. Surfing on the Meteor.

*Madara arrives on the field with a Meteor*
*Lands*
Madara: "Sup bro? Check out my sweet ride"


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

vered said:


> we dont know what happened with the kages.Evil conveniently continues to hold off the info.



You have to admit, it's highly unlikely that any of them died, though.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Found the compilation and discussion threads, but I'm far too lazy to look through them.
> 
> Here if you're interested:  ,
> 
> Would be nice if a certain "extra informative" mod would step in and settle this debate for us.


Don't remember anything being said about Madara not possessing that power back when this first came out, and I didn't see anything along those lines after re-reading all that just now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 4, 2012)

vered said:


> we dont know what happened with the kages.Evil conveniently continues to hold off the info.


madara probably rofl pwned all of them and said that they are not even worthy killing


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jul 4, 2012)

Tobi, Madara and Oro? Is the manga ending soon?


----------



## BroKage (Jul 4, 2012)

This is like 5 times the plot developments that the usual chapter has. Is Kishi rushing? 

Madara will stomp Juubi.


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara asked for mayo on his sandwhich, not ketchup, so he bitchslapped the Kages.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 4, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Don't remember anything being said about Madara not possessing that power back when this first came out, and I didn't see anything along those lines after re-reading all that just now.



[ 1 ]

Trans last point under interesting facts, posted earlier.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 4, 2012)

i never saw kishi move the plot so much in one chapter alone


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i never saw kishi move the plot so much in one chapter alone



Check chapter 515, when the war first began.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

No, I actually like Madara is the only Uchiha that so far (dont tempt me Uchihafans and Madarafans) I currently dont hate, bar Obito and Shisui whom I am actually a fan of.

However I just see things clearly if Tobi gets Sharrinnegan there is no way Rinnegan is going to touch him let alone EMS.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara realized that if he stayed any longer Kishi would give him zombie AIDS of something^^

He doesn't have anything to gain by killing the kages and he already tested his powers enough.

The kages were given a chance to shine a bit. They probably wont get another chance.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Check chapter 515, when the war first began.


the beginning of a war is understandable, but rush for the climax is weird




btw

"but the kages promised naruto that they would defeat madara"


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the beginning of a war is understandable, but rush for the climax is weird
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, thank God that promise failed hard. 

Kishi frightened me for a second, after Tsunade recovered her chakra. It seemed as if Kishi was definitely building up to it.

Glad I was wrong.


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> madara probably rofl pwned all of them and said that they are not even worthy killing



i hope its something like that.a new jutsu would also be nice.


----------



## Melas (Jul 4, 2012)

What am I reading here? The Juubi! Already? How the hell did this happen?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 4, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Gabe said:
> 
> 
> > > Madara and Tobi have the power that they possess due to plot... The entire manga is all plot, my friend. This failure to accept something as legit, and to try and pass it off as something that's somehow less legitimate than everything else in a manga that's 100% driven based on plot necessity, is one of the most sad, most ignorant things possible.
> ...


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

vered said:


> i hope its something like that.a new jutsu would also be nice.



If so, I hope it's genjutsu.








With his Rinnegan active.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Hahaha, thank God that promise failed hard.
> 
> Kishi frightened me for a second, after Tsunade recovered her chakra. It seemed as if Kishi was definitely building up to it.
> 
> Glad I was wrong.


i was 100% sure it would mean nothing

madara's plot relevance was obvious, he was not the type that would go down against some last second heal to an already half dead character


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

so much for Tsunade defeating Madara........*Summers* >__________>


----------



## Leptirica (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Hahaha, thank God that promise failed hard.
> 
> Kishi frightened me for a second, after Tsunade recovered her chakra. It seemed as if Kishi was definitely building up to it.
> 
> Glad I was wrong.



The war is ending, she needs the chakra to heal people. -_-


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the beginning of a war is understandable, but rush for the climax is weird
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are to important to be killed as if they were some nameless fodders.

On the other hand, they are not important enough to kill/seal a mayor villain such as Madara. They still deserve some credit by surviving so long against him and not giving up. Oonoki this time did not throw away his beliefs even when faced with an even greater power that defeated him in his youth.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i was 100% sure it would mean nothing
> 
> madara's plot relevance was obvious, he was not the type that would go down against some last second heal to an already half dead character



With Tobi filling in for Madara all of this time, there was perhaps a chance Madara would lose and Tobi would fill in the rest of his backstory. You've got to admit, Tobi is an excellent and acceptable source for all things Rikudou, Madara, Uchiha, Senju, Juubi, etc.

And Madara doesn't have the direct connections to Sasuke and Naruto like Tobi. So I really wasn't too sure. Kishi could have revived him with the Rinne Tensei, but no one would have taken him seriously if he lost to the Kages beforehand.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 4, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> [ 1 ]
> 
> Trans last point under interesting facts, posted earlier.


That, and latter portion of the bullet listed immediately before it, are suspect. I don't see anything related to those two in the translated portions of the second Fanbook.

If I missed it then and now, then I apologize beforehand. But I honestly have no recollection of either one.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 4, 2012)

Well, generally the spoilers come out in an hour or two, so not much more time.


SCROLL PREDICTIONS:
I think it may be either directions to a legendary sage location, The research data on the sharingan/rin'negan, or the edo tensei directions.

Hoping it is the rin'negan data.
If sasuke were to create his own paths, that would be AWESOME.
The original six are great, but having variants of his own would be cooler.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 4, 2012)

i would like to understand how people believed that some chakra - enough to recover her stuff - would magically make tsunade become ssj3 and even manage to touch a madara that just broke out of edo tensei control

that thing was obviously to stop her from dying, not to give her a power up


----------



## Fay (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeeeeeey finally Suigetsu has reached Sasuke . And it seems that Sasuke doesn't mind him around


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i would like to understand how people believed that some chakra - enough to recover her stuff - would magically make tsunade become ssj3 and even manage to touch a madara that just broke out of edo tensei control
> 
> that thing was obviously to stop her from dying, not to give her a power up



That's what I was under the impression as well. It was just to give her enough chakara to heal and survive the scratch she got from the Sasunoo sword, and enough to stand.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

So, Sasuke really left Kabuto there. Probably for Itachi's sake. Paint me slightly "disappoint" - I wanted to see Dragon Yamata no Orochi vs. Sasuke's Perfect Susanoo.

Oh well.


----------



## Leptirica (Jul 4, 2012)

Fay said:


> Yeeeeeey finally Suigetsu has reached Sasuke . And it seems that Sasuke doesn't mind him around



Well, it's not like Suigetsu is a girl.


----------



## Jad (Jul 4, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> Well, it's not like Suigetsu is a girl.



OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SNAP! A-TTACK!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> With Tobi filling in for Madara all of this time, there was perhaps a chance Madara would lose and Tobi would fill in the rest of his backstory. You've got to admit, Tobi is an excellent and acceptable source for all things Rikudou, Madara, Uchiha, Senju, Juubi, etc.
> 
> And Madara doesn't have the direct connections to Sasuke and Naruto like Tobi. So I really wasn't too sure. Kishi could have revived him with the Rinne Tensei, but no one would have taken him seriously if he lost to the Kages beforehand.


wait to see what is the true relation between madara and tobi to have certain if madara really doesnt have as much link to them.

dont forget that right now tobi is using madara's rinnegan

they also seem to have a plan between them, chances are that madara is just as responsible for everything that tobi has done


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 4, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> Well, it's not like Suigetsu is a girl.



There are plenty of yaoi fans that hardly mind that


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> wait to see what is the true relation between madara and tobi to have certain if madara really doesnt have as much link to them.
> 
> dont forget that right now tobi is using madara's rinnegan
> 
> they also seem to have a plan between them, chances are that madara is just as responsible for everything that tobi has done



So true, and all reasons why he is sticking around. 

Thank you manga Gods.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 4, 2012)

I still think Tobi is a Moku-bunshin.
It makes so much sense.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jul 4, 2012)

This chapter seems good


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I still think Tobi is a Moku-bunshin.
> It makes so much sense.



With Madara's DNA added to it, right?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

All your eyes are open = All GM's eyes are open.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> All your eyes are open = All GM's eyes are open.


Yeah that took me a while to get to be honest but after checking the spoiler section I felt like an idiot, lol.

Oh evil, you clever man.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> All your eyes are open = All GM's eyes are open.



Thanks for bringing that to my attention, I took him literally. Hope you're proven correct.

Man, he Tobi's eyes are upgraded mid-battle ....... can't even finish the sentence. Too awesome.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jul 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i never saw kishi move the plot so much in one chapter alone



I certainly think he has, one of the prime examples being when he introduced Pain, the leader of Akatsuki, and we proceeded to see him in combat shortly thereafter.

He did a similar kind of thing when Danzou was headed to the Kage Summit. There are many more examples, but don't really care to go through all of them. Another big example was when Naruto fought Pain after Pain practically killed Kakashi, took on the entirety of Konoha, and then used that huge Shinra Tensei on the village. You thought for sure that, even if Naruto should actually get a chance to fight Pain even just a tiny bit, that the fact that none of them were the true body of the Rinnegan user would mean that Naruto would eventually end up facing the likely much more powerful true body of the Rinnegan user in a fight later on in the manga. Things didn't pan out this way. We thought The Six Paths of Pain would stretch on much further than it did.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 4, 2012)

personally, i think that its all about madara

tobi has been doing it all, focusing on reviving madara at some point...and then, kabuto finally appeared and showed that he edo tensei'd madara. What happened after that? tobi went after rinnegan. Why? Madara was already revived, Tobi knew that Madara would break out of edo tensei, thats why he called Kabuto a mad man, in the end, Kabuto helped Tobi in a way that he didnt imagine.


----------



## Leptirica (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> All your eyes are open = All GM's eyes are open.



But what does that mean? For the story?


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> personally, i think that its all about madara
> 
> tobi has been doing it all, focusing on reviving madara at some point...and then, kabuto finally appeared and showed that he edo tensei'd madara. What happened after that? tobi went after rinnegan. Why? Madara was already revived, Tobi knew that Madara would break out of edo tensei, thats why he called Kabuto a mad man, in the end, Kabuto helped Tobi in a way that he didnt imagine.



I'm not buying that.

Tobi wasn't privy to how Edo Tensei functioned, for him to know that Madara is capable of freeing himself, is pushing the limits quite a bit.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> All your eyes are open = All GM's eyes are open.



Good observation

I wonder how the chakra that the bijuus gave Naruto will come into play. Will it allow for the existence of 2 Juubi Jins with each having half of the bijuu power or will Naruto just gain a temporary power bust that will allow him to enter BM once again?

The sharinnegan nevertheless must appear and since Naruto isn't the dojutus type of guy then either Tobi or Madara will get it(maybe even Sasuke eventually so he can compete with Naruto).


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> With Madara's DNA added to it, right?



As madara's moku-bunshin, he would be a perfect clone.
Since they don't turn into wood upon death, but are simply plant clones, similar to what was seen with zetsu, if TOBI were to stay alive, he would be living as a real person from that day on.

My guess is that madara cast moku-bunshin no jutsu before he died as a back-up, TOBI kept operating after Madara's death and acted as him in his absence. The Moon's Eye plan was made to reincarnate madara into the perfect existence, a rikudou with the juubi bound to himself.

The reason tobi doesn't see himself as a person, is because he is a clone and knows it, and that is why he has madara's memories and feelings, while madara is alive as an edo.


I believe the aloe vera jutsu he used was a mokuton to heal the damage he gets, and his hardening jutsu turns him into wood. As for the phasing??? IDK.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm not buying that.
> 
> Tobi wasn't privy to how Edo Tensei functioned, for him to know that Madara is capable of freeing himself, is pushing the limits quite a bit.


he could have in mind that there was a weakness that madara certainly would be able to exploit

his reaction at first was shock, but then, its a "things just got easier now"


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Jul 4, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> The reason tobi doesn't see himself as a person, is because he is a clone and knows it, and that is why he has madara's memories and feelings, while madara is alive as an edo.



If he had all of Madara's memories, then why did he have to sneak into the Uchiha compound to read the stone tablet?  Why did he have no idea how Edo Tensei works and yet Madara has more knowledge about it than Kabuto?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> But what does that mean? For the story?



It means this:


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Chapter has arrived, fuck yeah.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 4, 2012)

he could have specific information left in his mind by madara, like, steps of a plan:

- attack konoha with kyuubi;
- sneak in and read the uchiha tablet;
- gather as many uchiha eyes as possible;

tobi doesnt seem to have madara's personality


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

LOL, I believe I see an obvious artist error. Page 2, Sasuke his old Mangekyou Sharingan design.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Chapter has arrived, fuck yeah.


It has? Do you have a link?


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jul 4, 2012)

I hope Suigetsu is talking about Sasuke beating Kabuto during the time-skip with that line in the spoiler...


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Sasuke wants to meet Orochimaru, so he can obtain the Rinnegan before meeting Madara.

It fits perfectly.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 4, 2012)

But Orochimaru is gone


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Good observation
> 
> I wonder how the chakra that the bijuus gave Naruto will come into play. Will it allow for the existence of 2 Juubi Jins with each having half of the bijuu power or will Naruto just gain a temporary power bust that will allow him to enter BM once again?
> 
> The sharinnegan nevertheless must appear and since Naruto isn't the dojutus type of guy then either Tobi or Madara will get it(maybe even Sasuke eventually so he can compete with Naruto).



I believe in the existence of 2 Juubis, althought I think Naruto's will be Kurama growing an extra tail or having basically a Susanoo-like chakra shroud of Juubi when using Kurama.

About "half their power", no halfs, every Juubi will be complete with its own characteristics. If you have just a portion of chakra it can regenerate, its possible the Bijuu's althought they left a portion of their chakra in Naruto it will regenerate until gaining full power.

The same for Bijuus with incomplete in GM, possibly they withing GM are able to regenerate their chakra until reaching full form.

How do I think this will play out if each will have a complete Juubi?

I think and it has been hinted that doujutsus in general = evil and possibly because of evil's Juubi influence, but we also have seen you can only get so far with the forced help of a Bijuu rather than their partnership.

What does this mean? I think that Madara or Tobi will get the original Juubi with its doujutsu "Sharrinnegan" but of course as they are not perfected Jinchuurikis which is a stage you cant get through forced help or at least not permanently they will only be able to access basically the equivalente of "RM Mode" with Juubi, they will have the Juubi but not 100% access to its chakra just as most likely RS couldnt go beyong RM because Juubi was an ass.

Naruto on the other hand having willingly received chakra from the Bijuus will get complete access to the Juubi's chakra through Bijuu Mode. So basically it he will get a complete Bijuu Mode with his Juubi being capable of accessing the chakra, however the "Sharrinnegan" will be asbent being an evil influence.

So it will basically be Madara or Tobi with Sharrinnegan but incomplete access to the chakra vs Naruto with Juubi who has complete access to the chakra but no Sharrinnegan. Each will be different. As always Naruto's battles are Hax vs Raw.

The Sharrinnegan Juubi will most likely have a lot of hax abilities while Naruto having the massive chakra will be a powerhouse of pure raw power.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> But Orochimaru is gone



Itachi sealed him with the Sword of Totsuka, and Sasuke has Itachi's eyes.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara's cracks are actually gone. Heh, nice.


----------



## Synn (Jul 4, 2012)

One of the worst chapters ever. So boring :x


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Madara just embarrassed the Kages so badly. Sad day for the 5.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 4, 2012)

*Holy Chapter Mind Fuck*

 So many huge plotlines happening at once, Orochimaru's alive??? Sasuke doesnt know who he is anymore ? Suigetsu & Juugo deliver a scroll that can allow them to rule the world ????? He wants to meet the Man that know everything? Madara? Tobi? Orochimaru ?????? Madara Solo'ed the Kages??? Tobi's summoning the Juubi???????  JESUS CHRIST  OROCHIMARU'S ALIVE !!!!!!!!!!, and Kabuto has a big dick coming out of his Stomache ...


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 4, 2012)

kishi's taking a ten week break, lol.....

at least it's a good mind fuck.....


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 4, 2012)

wait he is????????????????????????


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Jul 4, 2012)

Remember these two that got sucked into the amber sealing pot?  They just got chucked into the statue, to become part of Juubi...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

crazy chapter


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochimaru was just sealed, not killed.


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 4, 2012)

I know.


I bet Sasuke is getting Senju DNA. That's what was on the scroll.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 4, 2012)

I think the Sauce is getting Rinnengan or Sharinnengan


----------



## Hossaim (Jul 4, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> kishi's taking a ten week break, lol.....
> 
> at least it's a good mind fuck.....



KISHI IS DOING WHAT?

Not acceptable, drag him back to his desk. He can rest after the series is done.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> I think the Sauce is getting Rinnengan or Sharinnengan



Lame, if we don't see the full extent of his EMS first. Even if it's just his version of Perfect Susanoo.

Oh well, bring on the Rinnegan.


----------



## calimike (Jul 4, 2012)

Naruto 592 RAW is here. I hope someone had better translator than BrownPanda.


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 4, 2012)

What the fuck, What the Fuck!!!


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

If the Juubi is revived without the Sharinnegan, it might credit the idea that Rikudou used ocular genjutsu to tame it right before the sealing. But we can't know for sure until it's at full power.


----------



## ueharakk (Jul 4, 2012)

Am I the only one that noticed Naruto's rikudou necklace is now a different color than it was before?  Indication of something?


----------



## Camoball (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks like Madara is bored lol. Would be cool to see him meet up with Tobi.

Are we about to see Orochimaru again? That'd be cool. I wonder how he'd react when he sees Kabuto.

Man only 14 pages? I hate it when a chapter is so short. :/


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Camoball said:


> Looks like Madara is bored lol. Would be cool to see him meet up with Tobi.
> 
> Are we about to see Orochimaru again? That'd be cool. I wonder how he'd react when he sees Kabuto.
> 
> Man only 14 pages? I hate it when a chapter is so short. :/



There were 3 double pages. Double pages count as two. 17 in total as usual.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 4, 2012)

I can't wait to see Oro.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> I can't wait to see Oro.



Get owned again?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 4, 2012)

ueharakk said:


> Am I the only one that noticed Naruto's rikudou necklace is now a different color than it was before? Indication of something?


 
No,I noticed that too.
Maybe it's only a drawing error like Sasuke's eien magenkyou sharingan that had the old design in this chapter who knows...

Maybe it's not an error in naruto's case but some change due to the other beasts's chakra.Mmm...


----------



## Jaga (Jul 4, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> I think the Sauce is getting Rinnengan or Sharinnengan



it has to be Rinnengan, the 3rd secret. the first is Mangekyo  Sharingan, the second is Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan, and the 3rd is Rinnengan.


----------



## takL (Jul 4, 2012)

hahaha plot thicken!  im glad sasuke is changing. 
wonder who hes trying to see. there must be a mention of the person in the scroll
someone who knows everything about the village and the clan....
sasuke sarutobi? 

and i understand why orochimarus curse seals are still there when danzos were nullified with his death.
perhaps he is hiding somewhere as a white snake.

madara is a charactor. you dont discuss what to do next with your enemy.


----------



## Boradis (Jul 4, 2012)

If this story made sense from a Western standpoint I'd expect whatever version of Orochimaru that Sasuke manages to reassemble would be pretty messed up. What even is he these days ? an intelligent snake-themed disease? Or a hologram where every fragment contains the pattern for the whole? An infinite number of nano-snakes? 

And how many vessels has his soul been divided amongst? Itachi's Susano'o, Kabuto's body and Anko's curse mark? 

Regardless of which chunk(s) Sasuke talks to, they've all been pretty traumatized. Though I guess the one in Itachi's Susano'o's sake gourd is mostly just .

As for Sasuke, I hope he doesn't become a good guy. Things I will accept however:


Teaming up with Naruto et. al. to defeat Tobi & Madara so _he_ can destroy the village first.
Going after Tobi because he's as responsible for the Uchiha massacre as the village elders.
Going after Madara to become the most powerful Uchiha ever and/or learn the rinnegan.
Settling for killing just Naruto because fuck that guy.
All of the above.

Side thought: Sasuke missed a tremendous chance for a Uchiha-style power-up by not betraying Itachi during their fight with Kabuto.


----------



## takL (Jul 4, 2012)

dont u remember a snake manage to escape after e-tach sealed orochimaru and burned a snake?


----------



## vered (Jul 4, 2012)

takL said:


> dont u remember a snake manage to escape after e-tach sealed orochimaru and burned a snake?



i remember that one snake escaped.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

Jaga said:


> it has to be Rinnengan, the 3rd secret. the first is Mangekyo  Sharingan, the second is Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan, and the 3rd is Rinnengan.



Agreed, I think it's the Rinnegan too. Sharinnegan, is probably the stage thereafter.


----------



## x5exotic (Jul 4, 2012)

Naruto is back on track, this is what it used to be! I knew Orochimaru wouldn't go that easily. And madara's gonna be awesome- at least that's what I hope. 
The pace is finally picking up, we got so much stuff in one chapter. Naruto is back on top of the b3

 Now bring back Shika, Neji and Kiba into this and make more small-scale storylines without any wars or shit like that. like Zabuza, Hidan and the retrieval arc... make things more personal. To hell with Shinobi World uniting.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Now bring back Shika, Neji and Kiba into this and make more small-scale storylines without any wars or shit like that. like Zabuza, Hidan and the retrieval arc... make things more personal. To hell with Shinobi World uniting.



Not likely to happen, bro.


----------



## x5exotic (Jul 4, 2012)

Klue said:


> Not likely to happen, bro.



Yeah you're probably right. As awesome as Madara is, he only screams "defeated via asspull" 
But let's just hope...


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Yeah you're probably right. As awesome as Madara is, he only screams "defeated via asspull"
> *But let's just hope*...



​


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2012)

In my opinion this chapter was awesome!

Awesome panels, it progressed the story, it introduced the unexpected and it showed the three battles alongside eachother nicely.

Good stuff.

Volume 62 (approx.) is going to be amazing!


----------



## narut0ninjafan (Jul 4, 2012)

Why is the chapter called the third power? What is the power that they are talking about or am I missing something? Sorry if this is in the wrong thread.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 4, 2012)

I think that Sasuke and co are the third power;the first two are Madara and Tobi.Or so I think.In one translation the chapter was called "The third force",by the way.


----------



## takL (Jul 4, 2012)

it's "A third power" tho.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 4, 2012)

I read the first 2 or 3 pages while listening to Maisou; it was perfect….

Orochimaru! And Anko! Woohoo!  Somehow I feel the one who knows everything will be none other than Rikudou, and somehow Orochimaru is the path to him. Lol, I love how Madara was whining about the Kages (in his own, egomaniacal way). 

Also, was that part with Suigetsu grossed out by Kabuto's belly snake supposed to perverted? Or was that unintentional?

The last three panels were the best in the chapter. Also, existential crisis FTW. It reminded me of that scene from Zoolander 

*Sasuke looks up*
"Who am I?" 
*phone rings ceiling crashes*
"God??"


----------



## DelRappy (Jul 4, 2012)

This was the first Naruto chapter I've actually liked in months. Great stuff, finally.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2012)

narut0ninjafan said:


> Why is the chapter called the third power? What is the power that they are talking about or am I missing something? Sorry if this is in the wrong thread.



Sasuke / Taka is the third power.

Tobi and Madara are the first two.


----------



## kx11 (Jul 4, 2012)

orochimaru is the old madara


----------



## 666firebird7 (Jul 5, 2012)

I think when Sasuke said he's going to see "the one who knows everything", I think he was talking about Madara.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 5, 2012)

^ That would be interesting. I wonder who else he could have meant.


----------



## Klue (Jul 5, 2012)

kx11 said:


> orochimaru is the old madara



lol, what?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2012)

kx11 said:


> orochimaru is the old madara


----------



## A11en (Jul 5, 2012)

> Tobi and Madara are the first two





> the first two are Madara and Tobi


But they're on the same side, aren't they? Maybe we should consider shinobi alliance as the first power and Tobi's team as the second. However, from this point of view Taka doesn't look like "power" since Sasuke is not leading an army. Let's hope this scroll is not ramen recipe of some sort.


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Jul 6, 2012)

Anybody have any idea what it could be about?


----------

